# Sim City: Auch in Europa streiken die Server beim Start



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City: Auch in Europa streiken die Server beim Start*

					Erst gestern hatten wir gemeldet, dass Electronic Arts "zuversichtlich" ist, dass es beim Start von Sim City in Europa nicht die gleichen Probleme geben würde wie in Nordamerika. Leider scheint die Zuversicht des Publishers zu optimistisch gewesen zu sein.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City: Auch in Europa streiken die Server beim Start*


----------



## Chinaquads (7. März 2013)

Warum war mir das so klar, das Sim City auch in der EU Probleme beim Start macht?

Hauptsache Online DRM, so macht man sich Freunde.

Aber es wird ja trotzdem gekauft, von daher sind wir ja auch ein bisschen selber Schuld.


----------



## frEnzy (7. März 2013)

Überraschung!!! Tja, wer hätte denn da ernsthaft mit rechnen können?


----------



## Schiassomat (7. März 2013)

@Topic
War doch wieder mal so was klar das dass passieren musste, sch*** online DRM.


----------



## Dooly (7. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin der Meinung, wenn man so oft & progressiv mit den Vorteilen von einem "Onlinezwang" spricht, darf einem so etwas nicht passieren. man muss den Menschen doch auch beweisen, dass Onlinezwang wirklich Vorteile hat. EA weiß doch, dass viele Menschen nur auf Fehler von EA warten um weiter Scheißhauspolitik zu betreiben.....hier muss ich aber sagen, EA darf sich nicht wundern das es so ist.

Wer so salop mit den Anforderungen seiner Kunden umgeht muss sich über einen #aufschrei nicht wunder  Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie ein Unternehmen mit einem Milliardengewinn / Jahr zu wenig bzw. schlechte Infrastruktur bereiststellen kann. Für mich entwickelt sich das Gefühl, dass hier wirklich systematisch über Leichen gegangen wird.

SimCity5 ist sicherlich ein tolles Spiel, leider wird es von EA vertrieben. Nichtsdesto trotz, ich habe früher sehr gerne SimCity gespielt und werde SimCity 5 auch mal ausprobieren. Hoffentlich geben sich die Online-Probleme relativ flott.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2013)

Nelson sagt: Haha
Quasi jeder hat es geahnt oder sogar gewußt nur die Herren von EA waren mal wieder Weltfremd. Ein Blick auf die Weltkarte hätte doch schon genügt um zu sehen das Amerika nicht größer ist. Europa ist kein Eiland vor Ponga Ponga


----------



## stev0 (7. März 2013)

Einfach den Ansturm und die ersten Tests abwarten ..

Hab das Video zwar nicht gesehen wegen mobile. Aber man muss ja nicht gleich beleidigend werden auch wenn ich Unsportlichkeit nich so Willkommen heiße ^^


----------



## DerBratmaxe (7. März 2013)

@Topic

Zum Glück werd ich mir das Spiel nicht kaufen ^^


----------



## hanzy4cheap (7. März 2013)

Der typ is ja mal der Hammer ^^ aber wer kanns ihm verdenken? 
EA weis bestimmt nich erst seit gestern das es vieleicht paar leute mehr werden die ZUM RELEASE die häuser hochziehn wollen...

Ich hoffe die bekommens bald hin..


----------



## stylemongo (7. März 2013)

Von zwanzig Versuchen das Game zu starten bekam ich nur einmal ne Verbindung zu den Servern, konnte dann ganz ~60 MInuten zocken....


----------



## Decrypter (7. März 2013)

Wer sich so ein Mist mit Online DRM noch kauft, hat doch selber schuld !
Man hat alles an Gängeleien klaglos geschluckt. Da braucht man sich jetzt nicht beschweren. Hätte man sämtlichen Online DRM Murks konsequent in den Regalen/Servern verfaulen lassen, wäre es nie soweit gekommen !
Vor ein paar Jahren ist man in den Laden seines Vertrauens gegangen, hat die Kröten für das Game den Besitzer wechseln lassen und bekam im Austausch dafür eine CD/DVD, die man in das Laufwerk geschoben hat, installiert hat und dann ohne jegliche Gängelung das Game spielen konnte. 

Ich habe nicht ein einziges Spiel mit Online DRM Bullshit Gängelungen hier in der Sammlung liegen. Und dabei bleibt es auch !
Hab genug alte Perlen, die man problemlos immer wieder durchspielen kann. Hat die Content Mafia eben einen zahlenden Kunden weniger. Man will es ja so ......


----------



## hanzy4cheap (7. März 2013)

Du glücklicher wie ist es denn?
ich komm nichmal auf nen Server...^^


----------



## RavionHD (7. März 2013)

Kennt jemand eine Key Seite die das Spiel für unter 30 Euro verkauft?
Mehr will ich für das eigentlich nicht ausgeben.


----------



## Scream01 (7. März 2013)

Oh man, ich dachte der bekommt gleich eine Herzkasper.  Der ist ja völlig außer Atem. Aber soviel dazu, das bei Spielen, die eine ständige Internetverbindung voraussetzen, noch immer solche Probleme auftreten mit dem Login und ganz zu schweigen, wenn man die Spiele Online kauft, solch eine lange Downloadzeit in kauf nehmen muss. Da Lobe ich mir doch die Physikalischen Datenträger für Spiele und dann, wenn es geht, ohne Online Zwang! Und dann reden alle von Cloud Gaming, ich will ja nicht wissen was abgeht wenn Cloud Gaming richtig im kommen ist und dann werden solche Vorfälle eher zum Alltag gehören. Nicht das sich deswegen noch welche das Leben nehmen?


----------



## hanzy4cheap (7. März 2013)

Naja wenn du in 3 Jahren immernoch mafia zum 20mal durchspielen willst... wirst auch irgendwann nichmehr drumrumkommen


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (7. März 2013)

Dooly schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin der Meinung, wenn man so oft & progressiv mit den Vorteilen von einem "Onlinezwang" spricht, darf einem so etwas nicht passieren. man muss den Menschen doch auch beweisen, dass Onlinezwang wirklich Vorteile hat. EA weiß doch, dass viele Menschen nur auf Fehler von EA warten um weiter Scheißhauspolitik zu betreiben.....hier muss ich aber sagen, EA darf sich nicht wundern das es so ist.
> 
> ...


Recht hast Du. Wenn man will, das der Kunde DRM akzeptiert, muß man ihm das schmackhaft machen. Und sowas wie das hier ist dann doch eher was zu abgewöhnen.



Decrypter schrieb:


> Wer sich so ein Mist mit Online DRM noch kauft, hat doch selber schuld !
> Man hat alles an Gängeleien klaglos geschluckt. Da braucht man sich jetzt nicht beschweren. Hätte man sämtlichen Online DRM Murks konsequent in den Regalen/Servern verfaulen lassen, wäre es nie soweit gekommen !
> Vor ein paar Jahren ist man in den Laden seines Vertrauens gegangen, hat die Kröten für das Game den Besitzer wechseln lassen und bekam im Austausch dafür eine CD/DVD, die man in das Laufwerk geschoben hat, installiert hat und dann ohne jegliche Gängelung das Game spielen konnte.
> 
> ...


Leider ist für viele Käufer wohl DRM immer noch "schmackhaft" genug. Traurig, aber wahr.

Jedenfalls hab ich meine Wette gewonnen.


----------



## WHi5K3Y (7. März 2013)

Tja das gleiche hab ich gestern in einem anderem Thread geschrieben Aber hauptsache EA sagt, sie kommen mit dem Ansturm klar^^

Der Typ in dem dem Video ist der YouTuber boogie2988, seht ihr ja selbst  Nein der Typ ist nicht wirklich so wie manche hier wahrscheinlich denken. Francis ist eine gespielte Figur von ihm, ein typischer Gamer Nerd der immer über alles und jeden wütend ist  Dann gibts noch Jessy einen patriotischen Redneck und ihn selber als normale Person Boogie.


----------



## Painkiller (7. März 2013)

Guten Morgen!

Kurze Info:

Ich habe einige Posts angepasst, und dir darin zitierte Beleidigung entfernt. 


Gruß
Pain


----------



## Rollora (7. März 2013)

Schiassomat schrieb:


> @Topic
> War doch wieder mal so was klar das dass passieren musste, sch*** online DRM.


ehrlich gesagt:
Ich gönne es EA damit ein bisschen auf die Nase zu fallen, aber KLAR wars nicht, auch wenn das viele jetzt plötzlich behaupten möchten.
Die EA Online Services laufen seit einiger Zeit recht stabil, der Beta-Test hätte genau sowas vorraussehen und verhindern können...
EA hatte auch schon einige Titel die Online angebunden sind, mit sauberen Start, oder irre ich mich gerade.
Ich habe kein Problem mit Online-DRM wie STEAM, welches mir viele Vorteile bringt für diesen einen Nachteil.
Ich mag aber nicht mehrerer dieser Online-DRM Services installieren, mir wäre recht, es gäbe EIN Zentrales Tool, welches alle meine Accounts verwaltet, oder eben alles läuft über STEAM.


Decrypter schrieb:


> Wer sich so ein Mist mit Online DRM noch kauft, hat doch selber schuld !


 Naja ALLE Triple-A (AAA) Games haben doch heutzutage Online DRM: UbiLauncher, STEAM, Origin...
Sicher es gibt Indiegames, GOG usw, aber trotzdem... die großen Titel haben alle Online DRM.


Decrypter schrieb:


> Man hat alles an Gängeleien klaglos geschluckt. Da braucht man sich  jetzt nicht beschweren. Hätte man sämtlichen Online DRM Murks konsequent  in den Regalen/Servern verfaulen lassen, wäre es nie soweit gekommen  !


Ja, ich muss sagen, ich konnte bei STEAM nicht aus: es wurde mit CS1.6 eingeführt und wer online turniere spielen wollte und nicht einfach über Nacht aufhören wollte... naja und dann hatte man STEAM schon drauf... inzwischen ist es win WIRKLICH TOLLER SERVICE (ich will jetzt nicht wieder die vielen Vorteile aufzählen, vorallem muss man halt aber auch nicht online sein um zu spielen, was mir doch hilft).
Aber ich mag die Form von Online-DRM trotzdem nicht: EA Spiele und  Ubispiele werden nicht gekauft, trotz toller Titel (Sim City,  Battlefield, Driver, Assassins Creed usw).
Will sagen, wenn eine KILLER-App erscheint greifen einfach trotzdem 90% der Spieler zum DRM Spiel und somit ist das Konzept des Boykotts wieder übern Haufen geworfen, denn wenn 90% jetzt dafür wirklich kaufen, ist das vielleicht sogar besser als vorher mit den hohen Raubkopiererraten.


----------



## L-man (7. März 2013)

lol irgendwie das gleiche wie bei Anno 2070. Da meinte Ubisoft auch alles kein thema. Nach release sagte man : es konnte ja keiner Ahnen das so viele Spielen wollen also das die Leute die es gekauft haben es auch spielen wollen.


----------



## XmuhX (7. März 2013)

OMG, zensiert den Teletubbie bitte!!! Ist ja ecklig wie er mit vollem Mund die Kalorien vor der Webcam reinballert. Manchen ist auch nichts zu peinlich! 

Ansonsten, yo schade das der Start nach hinten los geht. Andererseits sind sie selbst entschuld, wenn sie doch so ein schön anmutendes Game komplett Onlineabhängig machen.


----------



## GrannyStylez (7. März 2013)

Also heute um 06:20 früh gings ohne Probleme! 

In der Nacht hats nicht funktioniert, und zwar bis um 01:05, dann hab ich aufgegeben. 

Ich hoffe wenn ich heut am Abend zuhause ankomme das alles Läuft


----------



## Sarin (7. März 2013)

Das Video ist echt der Hammer * Träne weg wisch*

Aber mal im ernst: Diesen Online-Mist-DRM-Zwang sollte man boykottieren. Klar ist es schade, weil SimCity (genauso wie Diablo) ein schönes Spiel ist (zumindest die Alten). Aber damit die mit diesem Mist aufhören hilft nur eins: KAUFT ES NICHT!


----------



## elpadre (7. März 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine Key Seite die das Spiel für unter 30 Euro verkauft?
> Mehr will ich für das eigentlich nicht ausgeben.



ich habs bei CDkeyhouse.com bestellt inklu Facebook code für 29,25 €

ist mitlerweile aber auch nicht mehr stand der Dinge glaube ich. dafür ist die Lieferung erst am 08. bzw 09.03.


----------



## Rizzard (7. März 2013)

Wie an anderer Stelle schon mal geschrieben wurde, war das ganze auch sehr schlecht getimed.
Fast zeitgleich zum SC5 Release wird ein 6GB BF3 Patch über Origin eingespielt. Das da die Server rauchen wundert mich nicht.


----------



## Rollora (7. März 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Recht hast Du. Wenn man will, das der Kunde  DRM akzeptiert, muß man ihm das schmackhaft machen. Und sowas wie das  hier ist dann doch eher was zu abgewöhnen.


Ja du hast recht, einfach nur ein oder mehrere gute Argumente wären schon Hilfreich.
Wie schon erwähnt, hat STEAM inzwischen viele Vorteile (Spiele stets aktuell, leichte Mod Installation, auch offline Spielbar, Spielebibliothek immer dabei, Installation sauschnell und einfach (bei schneller Internetverbindung deutlich schneller wie von DVD und natürlich auch gleich aktuell), alle haben immer dieselbe Version, Chat/Friends integriert, Sprachsteuerung ist Zentral, Voice funktioniert toll uvm  usf).
Auch Starcraft 2 hat tolle Onlinefeatures, die das Spiel bereichern statt einfach nur einen Onlinezwang einführen.
Es geht also...


----------



## Allwisser (7. März 2013)

Soll sich mal keiner hier beschweren.

wer heutzuge doof genug ist, ein ea-produkt zu kaufen, muss das dann stillschweigend in kauf nehmen.

punkt aus ende.


----------



## Rollora (7. März 2013)

Allwisser schrieb:


> Soll sich mal keiner hier beschweren.
> 
> wer heutzuge doof genug ist, ein ea-produkt zu kaufen, muss das dann stillschweigend in kauf nehmen.
> 
> punkt aus ende.


 deine Meinung in allen Ehren "Allwisser", EA macht gute Produkte, die es durchaus wert sind gekauft zu werden (etwa Battlefield 3 usw), aber man baut auch ab und an Mist.
Ich kaufe, ähnlich deiner Meinung, keine EA Produkte, aber ich würde mir nicht anmaßen für andere zu sprechen.
Wie gesagt, man dürfte dann nämlich bald gar nix mehr kaufen.


----------



## Balthar (7. März 2013)

Rollora schrieb:


> deine Meinung in allen Ehren "Allwisser", EA macht gute Produkte, die es durchaus wert sind gekauft zu werden (etwa Battlefield 3 usw), aber man baut auch ab und an Mist.
> Ich kaufe, ähnlich deiner Meinung, keine EA Produkte, aber ich würde mir nicht anmaßen für andere zu sprechen.
> Wie gesagt, man dürfte dann nämlich bald gar nix mehr kaufen.


 
Naja EA baut aber nicht nur ab und an Mist sondern in letzter Zeit ständig


----------



## Chron-O-John (7. März 2013)

Hi,

kann man das Spiel mittlerweile runterladen, oder ist immer noch alles mist?

Wills mir jetzt nicht kaufen, wenn ich eh nur frust habe damit.


----------



## Allwisser (7. März 2013)

Rollora schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, man dürfte dann nämlich bald gar nix mehr kaufen.


 

GENAU DAS IST DOCH DER PUNKT!!! EINFACH MAL GAR NIX KAUFEN!!!


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (7. März 2013)

elpadre schrieb:


> ich habs bei CDkeyhouse.com bestellt inklu Facebook code für 29,25 €
> 
> ist mitlerweile aber auch nicht mehr stand der Dinge glaube ich. dafür ist die Lieferung erst am 08. bzw 09.03.


Inzwischen sind auch die bei über 50€, allerdings bieten sie auch nur noch die Limitierte Edition.


----------



## Balthar (7. März 2013)

Wenn ich mir so die Kommentare auf der Deutschen Sim City Facebook Seite angucke bin ich richtig Froh das ich mir das Spiel (noch) nicht gekauft habe.........


----------



## Ahab (7. März 2013)

Sie lernen allesamt einfach nicht dazu. Das ist unerträglich. Diese Unfähigkeit macht mich krank und der Gedanke, dass Leute Geld für eine Dienstleistung erbringen, die sie dann nicht nutzen können - EINFACH WEIL DER PUBLISHER ES NICHT SCHAFFT, EINE AUSREICHEND HOHE VERFÜGBARKEIT ZU GEWÄHRLEISTEN - das alles ist genau der Grund, warum ich mir keine Spiele direkt zum Launch kaufe. Es bringt nichts. Man kann es eh erst Tage später spielen. 

Hier wurde mal wieder Versagen belohnt. Es ist einfach zum Heulen, wie man als ehrlicher Spieler behandelt wird. Und nein, "Geduld von den Fans" hat sich EA ganz einfach nicht mehr zuzubilligen, das ist völlig vermessen, nein - das ist blanker Hohn.


----------



## Rollora (7. März 2013)

Balthar schrieb:


> Naja EA baut aber nicht nur ab und an Mist sondern in letzter Zeit ständig


schwacher, kurzlebiger Support (schnelle Einstellung der Onlineservices, kurzer Patchsupport von diversen Spielen).
den Kunden an die Kette legen (online DRM)
1000e DLCs zum Geld aus der Tasche ziehen...
Ja ich weiß was du meinst 
Aber manche Spiele sinds trotzdem Wert gespielt zu werden


----------



## elpadre (7. März 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Inzwischen sind auch die bei über 50€, allerdings bieten sie auch nur noch die Limitierte Edition.



war in dem Fall sogar die Limited edition.


----------



## MyArt (7. März 2013)

Das ist der Grund warum ich mir dieses Spiel nicht gekauft habe und nicht kaufen werde.
Ich sehe nicht ein bei einem Offline-Spiel eine ständige Verbindung Voraussetzung ist. 

Die Nachbar "Features" brauche ich nicht. Ein Dorf wollte ich eigentlich eh nicht bauen...


Kein Wunder das der Golden Poo an EA ging.


----------



## Scipioxx (7. März 2013)

Hallöchen!

Ich weiß nicht was mich gerade mehr belustigt!?

Der Typ in dem Video oder die Tatsache das EA genau das geschafft hat was auch zu erwarten war!!!

Es sollte doch jedem klar gewesen sein das der mieseste Publischer für Games in unserem Planetensystem es nicht schafft, die Server auf die kommende Last beim Release von Simcity vorzubereiten.
Das ging ja schon in Amiland schief.

Da hilft nur Eines!!!

Simcity-Fans.......geht Euch alle ein Snickers kaufen.......!!!!


----------



## elpadre (7. März 2013)

Scipioxx schrieb:


> Da hilft nur Eines!!!
> 
> Simcity-Fans.......geht Euch alle ein Snickers kaufen.......!!!!



da muss wohl eher das 6+1 Pack herhalten^^


----------



## Rollora (7. März 2013)

Ahab schrieb:


> Sie lernen allesamt einfach nicht dazu. Das ist unerträglich. Diese Unfähigkeit macht mich krank und der Gedanke, dass Leute Geld für eine Dienstleistung erbringen, die sie dann nicht nutzen können - EINFACH WEIL DER PUBLISHER ES NICHT SCHAFFT, EINE AUSREICHEND HOHE VERFÜGBARKEIT ZU GEWÄHRLEISTEN - das alles ist genau der Grund, warum ich mir keine Spiele direkt zum Launch kaufe. Es bringt nichts. Man kann es eh erst Tage später spielen.


Naja Unfähigkeit... es ist einfach knallharte (ver?)kalkulation:
Die Serverlast ist in den ersten Tagen natürlich enorm hoch, aber in den kommenden Wochen deutlich darunter.
Wenn man die Server für 1 oder 2 Jahre stehen lassen will, darf man die aber nicht so dimensionieren, dass sie die ersten Tage überstehen, sondern den Rest, sonst macht man zwar 2 Wochen lang alle neuen Kunden glücklich, aber die restlichen 100 Wochen (2 Jahre Laufzeit) verlust. 
Und das ist eben deren Problem und Nachteil bei Onlineanbindung.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. März 2013)

[Sarkasmus An]Schöne neue Welt, wo alles über das Internet abgewickelt werden soll.[Sarkasmus Aus]
Warum die Leute nicht auf die Barrikaden gehen wenn so was passiert verstehe ich nicht, denn wenn man schon Online sein MUSS, ist es doch selbstverständlich das man es auch immer sein KANN, ist aus meiner Sicht ein klares Versäumnis des Publishers, grenzt schon an Kundenverar*che.


			
				Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> denn durch die notwendige Online-Verbindung sind selbst Singeplayer-Partien nicht einfach so möglich.


Wenn der Einzelspieler Teil nicht mal Offline gespielt werden kann, ist das ganze doch ein Trauerspiel ins sich 
EA hat es mal wieder geschafft sich noch unbeliebter zu machen, ich bin schon der Meinung das sie absichtlich in letzter Zeit Mist gebaut haben, den anders kann ich mir die Inkompetenz nicht vorstellen !


----------



## Rizzard (7. März 2013)

Ich verstehe auch nicht warum man das jedes mal so abzieht.
Onlinezwang wird sowieso nicht gern gesehen, und man weis wie schnell man Gamer heutzutage verärgert/vergrault.
Ein schlechter Start bedeutet immer tausende Heuler, die sich auf diversen Seiten auskotzen, und ihre 0 Punkte Wertungen in die Welt kloppen.

Jetzt wäre eben die Frage, ist es für den Publisher tatsächlich rentabler die Server am Anfang zu sparen?


----------



## Septimus (7. März 2013)

Ahab schrieb:


> Sie lernen allesamt einfach nicht dazu. Das ist unerträglich. Diese Unfähigkeit macht mich krank und der Gedanke, dass Leute Geld für eine Dienstleistung erbringen, die sie dann nicht nutzen können - EINFACH WEIL DER PUBLISHER ES NICHT SCHAFFT, EINE AUSREICHEND HOHE VERFÜGBARKEIT ZU GEWÄHRLEISTEN - das alles ist genau der Grund, warum ich mir keine Spiele direkt zum Launch kaufe. Es bringt nichts. Man kann es eh erst Tage später spielen.
> 
> Hier wurde mal wieder Versagen belohnt. Es ist einfach zum Heulen, wie man als ehrlicher Spieler behandelt wird. Und nein, "Geduld von den Fans" hat sich EA ganz einfach nicht mehr zuzubilligen, das ist völlig vermessen, nein - das ist blanker Hohn.


 

Der erste Teil deines Posts ist gut geschrieben aber nur zu hälfte richtig. Die Spieler lernen es einfach nicht denn damit war auf jeden Fall zu rechnen das es so kommt und hätten gut daran getan es im Regal liegen zu lassen anstatt es Blind zu kaufen.

Spiele die selbst für Singleplayer Modes eine permanente Onlineverbindung brauchen gehören einfach abgeschafft! Es gibt andere Methoden des Kopierschutzes die genauso gut und vllt. besser arbeiten, wo man keine permanente Onlineverbindung zu braucht und wo der ehrliche Kunde nicht gegängelt und einem Zwang unterworfen wird den er vllt. gar nicht will.

Es fehlt mehr Rückgrat bei den Spielern. Man muß auch mal NEIN sagen können anstatt sich danach zu Beschweren was vorher schon Absehbar war, anders lernen es die Publisher nicht und machen es mit jedem neuen Spiel noch Schlimmer als es jetzt schon ist. Für mich ist es ein unfertiges Produkt was ich mir teuer fertig stellen kann wenn ich alles spielen möchte, vorausgesetzt der Server ist gerade Online und ich kann es nicht gänzlich für mich alleine spielen wann und wo ich will und von daher ist es für mich ein absolutes NoGo.


----------



## Nazzy (7. März 2013)

Leider werden es wohl viele kaufen, weil Sim City nunmal bekannt ist...meine Toleranz Grenze ist zwar hoch, aber hier gehen sie eindeutig zu weit


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (7. März 2013)

Ob mal EA wohl verklagen kann?
Immerhin gab es ja die Stellungnahme, das man keine Probleme zum Europastart erwarte.
Man könnte EA nun Täuschung vorwerfen. Oder aber, das sie nicht liefern, was versprochen war (hieß es nicht auch, Verbindungsabbrüche wären kein Problem?), der Kunde aber schon gezahlt hat (einseitige Vertragsbenachteiligung?).
Blizzard hat doch wegen der Serversituation beim Release von D3 eines auf den Deckel bekommen, EA nun bitte auch.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. März 2013)

EA mal wieder ....


DIe Beta hat ja angeblich schon nicht wirklich funktioniert, und weil man so eine stabile Infrastruktur hat, will man frohen Mutes einfach mal damit den Launch des Spiels stemmen, mit rund 1000x so viel Spielern wie in der Beta ... Glück auf, EA (die verstecken sich grad unter Tage im Shitstorm-Bunker, irgendwohin muss die ganze Kohle ja fliessen, gelle?! )


----------



## Milkyway (7. März 2013)

Rollora schrieb:


> Naja Unfähigkeit... es ist einfach knallharte (ver?)kalkulation:
> Die Serverlast ist in den ersten Tagen natürlich enorm hoch, aber in den kommenden Wochen deutlich darunter.
> Wenn man die Server für 1 oder 2 Jahre stehen lassen will, darf man die aber nicht so dimensionieren, dass sie die ersten Tage überstehen, sondern den Rest, sonst macht man zwar 2 Wochen lang alle neuen Kunden glücklich, aber die restlichen 100 Wochen (2 Jahre Laufzeit) verlust.
> Und das ist eben deren Problem und Nachteil bei Onlineanbindung.


 
Klar, das macht Sinn. Aber EA released doch so oft neue Spiele, das es doch kein Problem sein sollte nen paar extra Server irgendwo stehen zu haben, die jeweils immer auf das aktuellste Game umgerüstet werden.
Die Server hätten dann wohl auch fast immer was zu tun, Spieler wären glücklich, und so exorbitant hoch sollten die kosten auch nicht sein.


----------



## Atothedrian (7. März 2013)

Es besteht ein erhöhtes Verkerhsvolumen? Wenn sich zig Tausende Spieler auf einmal anmelden?

Sag blos EA da wäre ausser euch niiiiiiiemanden drauf gekommen......

Unglaublich 

Ich bin sprachlos von solch einer Lernressistenz!


----------



## Eisenhertz (7. März 2013)

Schaut mal hier: da kauf ich neuerdings immer 

FAST2PLAY.DE - SEI SCHLAU - ZAHL' WENIGER 

ich werde mir des erst für ca 20€ kaufen mehr ist es nicht Wert


----------



## antic (7. März 2013)

War ja klar dass sowas passiert. Hat man ja auch bei Diablo 3 gesehen die ersten paar Tage.

Heute ist ja langsam alles mit Onlinezwang und Social Media. 
Wird bestimmt auch bei den neuen Konsolen (PS4 / XBox 720) so kommen und wird in Zukunft noch schlimmer
Ich sag nur Cloud Gamin


----------



## Ahab (7. März 2013)

Und es muss doch möglich sein Serverkapazitäten für einen kurzen Zeitraum zusätzlich zu mieten o.ä. Wenn die Last nachlässt, werden die Ressourcen wieder abgestoßen. Das geht also nicht? 

Bei der Polemik rund um dauer-online-Zwang sollte EA alles daran setzen, es besser als andere zu machen. Tun sie aber nicht. Der Kunde leidet. Das kann man nicht bringen! Das sollte ein absolutes Todesurteil sein! Wer Geld nimmt und nicht liefern kann, dem hat es gefälligst an den Kragen zu gehen! So läuft es überall sonst auch, nur hier nicht. Und ja, die Spieler bräuchten wirklich mehr Rückgrat, Verweigerung ist die einzige Möglichkeit, so viel Ignoranz zu bestrafen. Kickstarter-Games sind schon mal eine gute Sache, aber es kann nicht sein, dass man Geld bezahlt und in die Röhre guckt, während die Sauger zocken und sich ins Fäustchen lachen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (7. März 2013)

Allwisser schrieb:


> GENAU DAS IST DOCH DER PUNKT!!! EINFACH MAL GAR NIX KAUFEN!!!



Das kommt ein paar Jahre zu spät. 
Am Anfang dieser ganzen Onlinemissere hätte man damit noch ein Signal setzen können. 

Wenn man jetzt so handelt setzt man auch ein Zeichen, aber die Publisher werden es so interpretieren:

Der PC als Spieleplattform ist am sterben. Wir machen keinen Umsatz mehr in diesem Sektor, also lasst uns die PC-Entwicklung einstellen und nur noch für die Konsolen produzieren.

Damit trägt man dann den PC so langsam aber sicher zu Grabe.
Daran, dass alles inzwischen eine Onlineanbindung bekommt kann man meckern wie man möchte und ich bin auch nicht begeistert davon, dass jeder Singleplayertitel inzwischen Online sein muss, aber die Entwicklung wird immer mehr in diese Richtung gehen, ob es einem gefällt oder nicht.

Geht doch mal durch eine beliebige Fußgängerzone und beobachtet mal die Jugendlichen. Diese können doch zu großen Teilen ihren Blick nicht mehr von den Smartfones loslösen.
Sie sind schon permanent Online im RealLife und nicht nur im Spiel.

Und diese Entwicklung machen sich auch die Spieleentwickler zunutze. Wer daran gewöhnt ist sowieso conected zu sein, der wird auch bei Spielen nicht protestieren.
Selbst wenn man Zusatzinhalte von so mancher Bluray sehen möchte, braucht eine Onlineanbindung für seinen Bluray-Player.


----------



## DaStash (7. März 2013)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Und diese Entwicklung machen sich auch die Spieleentwickler zunutze. Wer daran gewöhnt ist sowieso conected zu sein, der wird auch bei Spielen nicht protestieren.
> Selbst wenn man Zusatzinhalte von so mancher Bluray sehen möchte, braucht eine Onlineanbindung für seinen Bluray-Player.


Völlig richtig. Somal ja eh jeder Gamer eine iNet Anbindung hat, von daher kann es doch egal sein ob on oder nicht. Wenn mein Rechner läuft bin ich auch online. Warum ich das jetzt noch ausstellen sollte erschliesst sich mir nicht!?!

Dennoch darf so etwas zum launch nicht passieren, dass man nicht spielen kann weil die Server überlastet sind. Das weiß man und muss sich gefälligst darauf einstellen.

MfG


----------



## Earl_Raven (7. März 2013)

Bin ich froh es nicht gekauft zu haben.


----------



## Ion (7. März 2013)

Earl_Raven schrieb:


> Bin ich froh es nicht gekauft zu haben.


 Da schließe ich mich an 
Sollen die doch machen was sie wollen


----------



## Rizoma (7. März 2013)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Das kommt ein paar Jahre zu spät.
> Am Anfang dieser ganzen Onlinemissere hätte man damit noch ein Signal setzen können.
> 
> Wenn man jetzt so handelt setzt man auch ein Zeichen, aber die Publisher werden es so interpretieren:
> ...



Warum zu Spät? Es ist niemals zu spät nur dürften sich die Spieler mal nicht wie Heroin süchtige auf alles stürzen was neu ist.


----------



## stev0 (7. März 2013)

Das mit dem permanent online stört mich auch nicht solange ich dabei auch ordentlich spielen kann, mein pc hängt eh dauerhaft am Kabel also warum meckern ? Ich spiele auch fast jedes Game online oder bin zb bei ac 3 nebenbei auf ts mit Leuten am quatschen also ist's mir wirst ob das online sein muss oder nicht solange ich spielen kann ! Ich kann das Thema mit der Server Auslastung verstehen da hätten sie echt nachrüsten müssen aber ne perm online Funktion ist im 21. Jahrhundert Standart soweit ich das mitbekommen habe oder kappt der ein oder andere sein Kabel ?  
Wo ich die Aufregung nachvollziehen kann ist im Notebook Bereich ne runde sim city im Zug wenn man mal auf Dienstreise geht wäre da echt nicht schlecht gewesen aber von Zuhause sehe ich da kein Nachteil außer die Server Schwäche aber wie gesagt würde so ein Service richtig funktionieren stört mich das nicht.


----------



## FortuneHunter (7. März 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Völlig richtig. Somal ja eh jeder Gamer eine iNet Anbindung hat, von daher kann ey doch egal sein ob on oder nicht. Wenn mein Rechner läuft bin ich auch online. Warum ich das jetzt noch ausstellen sollte erschliesst sich mir nicht!?!


 
Mag sein, dass man permanent Online ist, aber trotzdem besteht keine Notwendigkeit bei Singleplayertiteln dies auch sein zu müssen.
Selbst für das Update der Erfolge würde eine einmalige kurze Verbindung zum Server ausreichen.
Was hier einige noch nicht erzählt haben: Es kam durch die Serverabbrüche auch dazu, dass man die mühsam erstellte Stadt komplett verloren hat.
Das würde einem bei einer Offlinesitzung nur durch eigenes verschulden passieren (nicht gespeichert). Da man aber keine Speichermöglichkeit hat, empfinde ich dieses als sehr nachteilig und nicht zu tolerieren.


----------



## DerpDerpington (7. März 2013)

Ich lache gerade meine ganzen Kumpels aus, denen ich die Nachrichten von den US Servern vorgestern noch gepostet hab. Und die alle: "Na und? Wir sind nicht die USA!"
Ich habs mir auch nicht gekauft, werde ich auch nicht.


----------



## FortuneHunter (7. März 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Warum zu Spät? Es ist niemals zu spät nur dürften sich die Spieler mal nicht wie Heroin süchtige auf alles stürzen was neu ist.


 

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe: Jetzt wird es von den Publishern so interpretiert, dass eine Entwicklung für den PC nicht mehr lohnt. Folge davon, dass sich in ein paar Jahren entweder jeder eine Konsole kaufen, oder sein Hobby in den Wind schreiben kann.
Nennt mir nur eine Möglichkeit seinen Unmut zu äußern das es von den Publishern auch verstanden wird. Selbst ihre eigenen offiziellen Foren finden bei den Publishern kein Gehör (Erst kürzlich bei Ubisoft erlebt).


----------



## KrHome (7. März 2013)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Wie ich schon geschrieben habe: Jetzt wird es von den Publishern so interpretiert, dass eine Entwicklung für den PC nicht mehr lohnt.


 Warum sollten sie das tun? Die sind doch nicht blöd. Wie schlau sie sind, erkennt man daran, dass eben kein Geld für eine kurzzeitige Server-Aufstockung ausgegeben wird, weil der Shitstorm der Nutzer erwartungsgemäß nur von kurzer Dauer ist. Das Langzeitgedächtnis gehört nicht zu den Stärken des Konsumenten.

Aussitzen ist wirtschaftlich gesehen schlicht die beste Strategie: kostengünstig und nichtmal rufschädigend.


----------



## SirChris (7. März 2013)

Naja, bei MMOPRGs ist das ja normal, dass das in den ersten Tagen nicht rund läuft. Oh, ach ne, es geht ja um ne Städtebausimulation, jaja, da macht das natürlich Sinn 

PS: Dann spiel ich halt weiter SimCity2000 auf meinem Android Tablett in der DosBox


----------



## wishi (7. März 2013)

@ EA: Tja Pech!
@ Käufer: Selber schuld, was holt Ihr Euch auch so nen scheiß? Und das wird bestimmt nicht das letzte mal sein^^

49eur für ein Halbes Spiel mit Nutzungsrecht, Onlinezwang, Origin. Oh man da müsst ich einen an der Klatsche haben um mir so nen Mist auf den Rechner zu holen.


----------



## turbosnake (7. März 2013)

EA steht ja auch nicht mehr für  Electronic Arts, sondern für  Electronic Asshole(=A***loch auf dtsch.), das ist bei der Schummelei zB mit NFS "Most Wantend (2012)" und anderen Sachen davor aber kein Wunder.

EA sind auch die dümmste, nach dem Ubi und sogar Bliz sich verhauen haben, aber nein sie machen es ihnen nach, auch deswegen schlimmer als EA geht es nicht mehr.


----------



## cl55amg (7. März 2013)

Damit provozieren sie mal wieder nur, dass Menschen es als absolut gerechtfertigt sehen, Schwarzkopien von Sim City zu nutzen.


----------



## kalkone (7. März 2013)

Zum Glück Hock ich noch bis 5 in der Uni xD


----------



## Schokomonster (7. März 2013)

Also ich kann jederzeit mein Sim City 3000 spielen


----------



## kalkone (7. März 2013)

Schokomonster schrieb:


> Also ich kann jederzeit mein Sim City 3000 spielen


 
Also bei mir waren drei iOS spiele gratis beim Sims dabei. Die werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben


----------



## ReVan1199 (7. März 2013)

kalkone schrieb:


> Zum Glück Hock ich noch bis 5 in der Uni xD


 Zum Glück habe ich es mir noch nicht gekauft, ich kaufe es mir wenn das Spiel funktioniert in 1-2 Wochen für 30€


----------



## FortuneHunter (7. März 2013)

KrHome schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie das tun?


 
Ganz einfache Formel: Wenn der Umsatz den Entwicklungskosten für den PC nicht mehr lohnend gegenüberstehen, dann wird die Entwicklung für PCs eingestellt.

Vor Jahren wäre es noch richtig interpretiert worden mit einer Unzufriedenheit am Produkt. 
Bei der Einstellung Publisher zum PC-Markt heutzutage (Nur noch ein nettes Zubrot, aber keine Mühe mehr wert) fürchte ich, dass es eben anders interpretiert wird.
Obwohl grade hier EA (Crytek) eine Ausnahme bildet, wenn man sich die Umsetzung von Crysis 3 anschaut.

Und was die Versprechen von gestern angeht: Da stimme ich Dir voll zu. Es war von Anfang an abzusehen, dass nicht genügend Kapazitäten zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Versprechen tun sie alle viel. Und ich hab bisher nur 2 relativ reibungslose Starts von Onlinegames erlebt (Von dem Serverstatus her nicht von den noch vorhandenen Fehlern ingame).
- Rift
- The Secret World


----------



## cabmac (7. März 2013)

wirklich laecherlich das ganze, mehr faellt mir dazu nicht ein, habs seit heute morgen hier, gerade mal angetestet und bin noch nichtmal durchs Tutorial gekommen, dann ist die Sache abgestuerzt. Jetzt bekomm ich gar keine Verbindung mehr. Naja, werds mal in die Ecke schmeissen und naechste Woche dann vielleicht nochmal versuchen.

Wie gesagt, OBERLAECHERLICH das Ganze...


----------



## Decrypter (7. März 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Völlig richtig. Somal ja eh jeder Gamer eine iNet Anbindung hat, von daher kann es doch egal sein ob on oder nicht. Wenn mein Rechner läuft bin ich auch online. Warum ich das jetzt noch ausstellen sollte erschliesst sich mir nicht!?!
> 
> 
> MfG


 
Du hast es nicht begriffen, worum es überhaupt geht. Du bist schon fast das Paradebeispiel mit deiner "Mir doch egal" Mentalität, das sich eben die Publisher jeden Dreck erlauben können und ihre zahlende (!) Kundschaft zu gängeln !
Als nächstes braucht man noch wie bei der Crysis Beta ein Facebook Datenkrakenaccount, man muß den Publisher huldigen, weil er doch so ein ach so tolles Spiel herausgebracht hat und was weiß ich noch für ein Müll machen, damit das Spiel läuft !

Reine Online Spiele ist klar, da muß man Online sein. Aber bei so simplen SinglePlayer Games, die man genauso gut am absoluten "Unplugged" Systemen, also Rechnern ohne jegliches Internetverbindung problemlos spielen kann, ist Zwangsonline reine Schikane. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn demnächst noch irgendwelche Trojanischen Pferde eingeschleust werden, damit der Punlisher sehen kann, was wie während des Spielens gemacht wird. Natürlich dann natürlich unter dem Deckmantel, das man damit sinnvolle Verbesserungen umsetzen kann.


----------



## Festplatte (7. März 2013)

War ja schon irgendwie klar!


----------



## Metalic (7. März 2013)

Und Jungs. Lohnt es sich die 60€ raus zu ballern?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. März 2013)

Festplatte schrieb:


> War ja schon irgendwie klar!


 
Es war 1000%ig klar das EA das niemals schaffen würde, sonst würden sie Blizzard heißen. 
EA was für ein FAIL.


----------



## DaStash (7. März 2013)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht begriffen, worum es überhaupt geht. Du bist schon fast das Paradebeispiel mit deiner "Mir doch egal" Mentalität, das sich eben die Publisher jeden Dreck erlauben können und ihre zahlende (!) Kundschaft zu gängeln !


 Nur weil ich es nicht reflexartig verteufel habe ich es nicht begriffen? Soso...
Erkläre mir doch bitte wo genau "ich", mit meiner Ansicht, jetzt genau gegängelt werde. Wie definierst du das was "mich" gängelt?? Ich bin gespannt.^^


> Als nächstes braucht man noch wie bei der Crysis Beta ein Facebook Datenkrakenaccount, man muß den Publisher huldigen, weil er doch so ein ach so tolles Spiel herausgebracht hat und was weiß ich noch für ein Müll machen, damit das Spiel läuft !


Dir steht es doch zu die Bedingungen an einer Beta teilzunehmen zu akzeptieren oder eben nicht, wo ist jetzt das Problem? 


> Reine Online Spiele ist klar, da muß man Online sein. Aber bei so simplen SinglePlayer Games, die man genauso gut am absoluten "Unplugged" Systemen, also Rechnern ohne jegliches Internetverbindung problemlos spielen kann, ist Zwangsonline reine Schikane. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn demnächst noch irgendwelche Trojanischen Pferde eingeschleust werden, damit der Punlisher sehen kann, was wie während des Spielens gemacht wird. Natürlich dann natürlich unter dem Deckmantel, das man damit sinnvolle Verbesserungen umsetzen kann.


Konzeptionell ist es aber kein "simples" Singleplayerspiel mehr, was auch shcon zu genüge vom Entwickler erleutert wurde.

MfG


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. März 2013)

Ach und alle EU server sind Down.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (7. März 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ach und alle EU server sind Down.


Gleich verklagen.


----------



## phila_delphia (7. März 2013)

Mit Onlinezwang und dann gehen die Server nicht... 

Da passt einfach alles.

Gruß

Phila


----------



## PowerSTAI (7. März 2013)

@Metalic,
EA ist für jede Spende zu haben, für die Spende wird Unfertige Software Verabreicht.
Aber was soll’s ist ja nur eine Spenden Anerkennung für den Spender….    
.

@Decrypter
Lass Stecken, die jüngere Generation Checkt das sowieso nett mehr.
Das ist Vergebene Mühe, wie der einsame Ritter gegen die Windmühlen.


----------



## aloha84 (7. März 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Es war 1000%ig klar das EA das niemals schaffen würde, sonst würden sie Blizzard heißen.
> EA was für ein FAIL.



 ich hoffe das war jetzt ironisch gemeint!
Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an den launch von diablo 3 erinnern, das war ja sooo viel besser..........nicht!


----------



## ryzen1 (7. März 2013)

PowerSTAI schrieb:


> @Decrypter
> Lass Stecken, die jüngere Generation Checkt das sowieso nett mehr.
> Das ist Vergebene Mühe, wie der einsame Ritter gegen die Windmühlen.


 
Tja für die einen ein Problem, für die anderen eben nicht.


----------



## Razilein (7. März 2013)

Und NEIN, es war ja NICHT VORHERSEHBAR wie viele Leute dann zocken wollen heute... Ich hab gestern Abend schon gezockt (dank US IP), ging alles einwandfrei und das Spiel ist auch ziemlich cool aber es war von vornherein klar, dass EA das verkacken wird!

Total lächerlich mal wieder das ganze... Ich hab überhaupt nichts gegen einen Online Zwang, wenn der Online Dienst denn auch funktioniert... Es geht echt bergab -.-


----------



## GrannyStylez (7. März 2013)

Ich bin ihnen nicht mal böse... ganz ehrlich, sobald EA die Verkaufszahlen veröffentlicht wissen wir auch noch besser warum^^ 

So ist das eben mit dem Allways On Geschichten, ich glaub es gab bis jetzt kein Spiel das ohne also wirklich OHNE Fehler zum Release kam! 

Oder wollt ihr noch ein paar Monate warten bis eine "Gold Edition" kommt


----------



## PowerSTAI (7. März 2013)

Also @grannyStylez,
Mir ist Platin lieber als Bronze, Da dies dann wenigstens Funktioniert. 
Aber EA Bekommt ja ältliche Produkte, nicht mahl Gebacken.
Selbst wenn diese Jahrzehnte, schon auf dem Markt sind. 
Meine ihren alt Software Verkauf.


----------



## mrindividual83 (7. März 2013)

das ist so lächerlich nachdem sie verlauten ließen, das es in europa keine probleme geben sollten. zusammen mit den teuren städte packs, bin ich froh, es nicht gekauft zu haben.


----------



## der-sack88 (7. März 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> ich hoffe das war jetzt ironisch gemeint!
> Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an den launch von diablo 3 erinnern, das war ja sooo viel besser..........nicht!


 
Ich konnte D3 gleich morgens spielen, und dann auch ewig ohne Probleme. Nur am ersten Sonntag glaub ich gings bei mir mal nicht...
Nicht dass ich das System bei D3 befürworte, aber mir kommt das hier schon heftiger vor.


----------



## FortuneHunter (7. März 2013)

Dann hast Du aber großes Glück gehabt. Bei mir war Error 37 die ersten Tage ein treuer Begleiter


----------



## ZeroX360 (7. März 2013)

Man brauchte hierfür keinerlei hellseherischen Fähigkeiten um zusagen was passieren wird.

Vielleicht sollten sie die Berechnungen nicht von deren Servern durchführen lassen. (falls das überhaupt die Wahrheit ist)
Und die komplette Berechnung vom Rechner des Users durchführen lassen.
Ist ja auch totaler Unfug das es sogar auf so alter Hardware läuft.
Spiele laufen ja bald wieder aufen C64... nur damit jeder das Spiel spielen kann.
Ein Rennsportwagen befülle ich ja auch nicht mit Bio-Pommesfett. (nicht der beste Vergleich)

Bin immer noch in der Hoffnung das dieser DRM Quatsch mal gelockert wird oder sogar wieder verschwindet.
Denke da kann ich warten bis ich schwarz werde.
Wer weiß bis dahin gibts dann wahrscheinlich Mikrochips in die Pobacke gepflanzt.

Naja dennoch werde ich das Spiel mit Vorsicht anschauen.
Warten bis der Hype vorbei ist und ein paar Patch durchgegangen sind.
Und mir das Spiel wahrscheinlich holens wenn mindestens unter 30€ zu haben ist.


----------



## Torsley (7. März 2013)

das video von "francis" hab ich vorgestern oder so schon bei kotaku gesehen. der typ is mit dem charackter einfach immer der knaller.


----------



## DaStash (7. März 2013)

PowerSTAI schrieb:


> @Metalic,
> EA ist für jede Spende zu haben, für die Spende wird Unfertige Software Verabreicht.
> Aber was solls ist ja nur eine Spenden Anerkennung für den Spender.
> .
> ...



Jüngere Generation? Vielen Dank.  

MfG


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (7. März 2013)

Moin. Denkt ihr, dass sich Sim City auch lohnt, wenn man alleine spielt? Habe gehört, dass große Welten nur mit mehreren möglich sind -.-


----------



## Infernal-jason (7. März 2013)

GotPainInTheAss schrieb:


> Moin. Denkt ihr, dass sich Sim City auch lohnt, wenn man alleine spielt? Habe gehört, dass große Welten nur mit mehreren möglich sind -.-



Spar dir lieber das Geld und kauf ein anderes spiel oder lad deine familie zum essen ein, denn das ist sinnvoller.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (7. März 2013)

Naja, auf der anderen Seite wurde gesagt, dass in der Beta nur die kleinste Mapgröße zu sehen war o.O
Ich mag Sim City total gerne, aber ich will nicht nach 2 Stunden fertig sein -.-


----------



## Killer1208 (7. März 2013)

Man bin ich froh das ich mir das Spiel Sim City nicht gekauft habe ..... so platzt mein nächster Traum... als echter Sim City Fan...

Danke EA !!!


----------



## Chron-O-John (7. März 2013)

Jo, so gehts mit den enttäuschungen... nur Profit zählt.

Diablo 3 ist ja das Paradebeispiel. Gibts da eigentlich schon PvP?

Mich juckts gerade so es zu kaufen, damit ichs am Abend ausprobieren kann. Aber wenns eh nicht geht....


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. März 2013)

20 Minuten Wartezeit um die Meldung zu bekommen, das die Server überlastet sind.
EA unfähig Server bereit zu stellen. Und offline mode ist nicht. FAIL des Jahres 2013. 
Gebt ein Crack raus das man wenigsten Spielen kann.


----------



## turbosnake (7. März 2013)

Und in 335 Tagen seit EA: Wir schalten die Server in 30 Tagen ab. 
Begründung: Wir wollen das ihr den Nachfolger kauft, und nochmal alles an DLCs kauft.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (7. März 2013)

Ich bleib bei CitiesXL2012


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2013)

Beim nächsten Patch wird auch der Spieletitel geändert, in Schlimm City. Ich werde das Game meiden wie der Teufel das Weihwasser


----------



## Infernal-jason (7. März 2013)

Man sollte eher EA meiden. Den alles was die tun ist ein


----------



## Andrej (7. März 2013)

Gut das ich es mir nicht gekauft habe.Ea kriegt auch nichts mehr auf die Reihe,aber wollen immer mehr Geld haben.


----------



## Amigo (7. März 2013)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich die Vorbesteller und Erstkäufer bemitleiden soll... aufregen kann man sich "zu Recht", aber es wahr doch sooo klar! 
Und EA sagt ja trotzdem Danke!


----------



## MaximilianGraves (7. März 2013)

Für mich DER Spiele-Test des Jahres: (Test) Sim City - Kein Server, kein Spaß - Seite 1 - Krawall Gaming Network

 Lesen (auch die Details und das Fazit) und ablachen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. März 2013)

Andrej schrieb:


> Der Ami sollte lieber Slim Fast trinken und nicht süße Getränke,das Fett quillt ihm schon aus den Poren.Und einen Abo im nächstgelegenen Fitnessstudio machen,anstatt sich Spiele zu kaufen.
> Wieviel wiegt er 1 Tonne?


 Mir geht ja eher sein Genuschel auf den Wecker, selbst für 'nen Ami ist die Aussprache schlecht (geh mal davon aus er ist einer, die extagrossen Pullen Mountain Dew kenne ich nur von da, aus mir schleierhaften Gründen stehen die auf die süsse Plörre ... xD) .... zum Aussehen von Personen äusser ich mich für gewöhnlich wiederum nicht, auf Äusserlichkeiten sollte man eher weniger Wert legen, das ist billig (streng genommen sind Dinge wie Sprache auch mit der selben Begründung nicht zu kritisieren, aber es schadet halt der Verständlichkeit des Videos), trotzdem isser irgendwie lustig, auch wenns merklich gekünstelt ist.


----------



## rouki999 (7. März 2013)

Leider bin ich auch einer der genervten. Hatte mich so drauf gefreut. Aber EA schaffts immer wieder alles im negativen Sinne zu schlagen.

Was mir bei dem Unternehmen einfach nicht einleuchten will, ist dass es so viele vorbestellt haben. Da kann man doch schonmal abschätzen wie viele das Spiel auf jeden Fall haben und dann kommen noch die dazu, welche das Spiel im Laden zum Release kaufen. Dann wollen die einem sagen, dass die nicht abschätzen können wieviele das Spiel wohl haben und wieviele Server dafür vorhanden sein müssen ???


----------



## Dexter80 (7. März 2013)

Schon mal jemand die Rezensionen bei Amazon gelesen? 163 Rezensionen und davon 138 mit nur einem Stern 
Ich glaub ich warte noch mit dem Kauf...wenn ich es überhaupt noch will.


----------



## ZeroX360 (7. März 2013)

Rezensionen bei Amazon würde ich nicht so viel Wert drauf legen.
Vor allem wenn alle sich nur um das ein und selbe handeln.
Das sie sich nicht verbinden können.


----------



## Gameover91 (7. März 2013)

Ich denke Ea wars einfach mal wieder egal...
Geld ist ja jetzt schon der größte Teil bei Ea und ob der Benutzer anständig Spielen kann interessiert zwar ein wenig um das Gesicht nicht völlig zu verlieren, aber jetzt schnell ne ServerFarm kaufen und einrichten würde einfach zu viel vom Gewinn fressen.


----------



## Andrej (7. März 2013)

Zum Spiel selbst ich hoffe EA fällt richtig auf die Nase und ändert etwas an ihrem Verhalten.Die verlangen 70€ und schaffen es nicht,in einem Spiel,dass Online läuft die Server stabil zu halten.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. März 2013)

Ich hatte es schon geahnt das es Probleme geben wird, EA anscheinend nicht.
Aber Sim City 5 ist nicht das erste Spiel das beim Release Severprobleme hat, auch wenn es nicht komplett Online gespielt wird.


----------



## Balthar (7. März 2013)

Sim City wurde aufgrund der Vielen Probleme aus Amazon.com (Digitaler Download) entfernt, Amazon Deutschland wird vermutlich bald nachziehen. 
Quelle: SimCity News - Amazon.com sperrt Download-Fassung


----------



## AntiWantze (7. März 2013)

Ob illegale Kopien oder Gebrauchtspiele dafür verantwortlich sein sollen das Publisher auf einen Onlinezwang setzten ändert nichts an der Tatsache das es Onlinezwang nur geben kann wenn dieser auch vom Kunden angenommen und unterstützt wird. 
-Mit Half Life 2 und Steam hat es damals angefangen. Auch wenn man nur einmal online sein MUSS um sein Spiele spielen zu können. Viele haben dieses System zu Recht kritisiert, aber sie wurden belächelt. Einige Jahre später wurde dieser ZWANG mindestens einmal online sein zu müssen von den Spielern akzeptiert und es wurde zum Standard.
- Diablo 3 erschien und hat einen PERMANENTEN ONLINEZWANG. Viele haben dieses System zu Recht kritisiert, aber sie wurden belächelt. Fast ein Jahr Später erscheint nun das zweite Spiel das einen PERMANENTEN ONLINZWANG hat. Viele haben dieses System zu Recht Kritisiert, aber sie wurden belächelt. In einigen Jahren wird dieser permanente Onlinezwang von den Spielern akzeptiert sein und es wird zum Standard

Kurz gesagt:
Würden so viele nicht diesen Mist akzeptieren und nicht unterstützen, hätte ein Publisher keine andere Wahl als darauf zu verzichten. Die Kunden habe die Macht zu bestimmen wie die Zukunft des Gaming sein soll.
Wollen die Kunden die völlige Abhängigkeit oder die Selbstbestimmung und somit selbst entscheiden wann man spielt, wie oft man spielt und wie lange man spielt? Wenn es so weiter läuft wie bisher, läuft es auf das erstere hinaus.
Ich finde diese Entwicklung einfach nur extrem traurig.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (8. März 2013)

Schade um das Spiel. Sim City hätte echt ein Kracher werden können (sollen). Aber so... 

Nicht nur der Fauxpas mit den Servern, sondern auch die Ausrichtung des Spielprinzips auf kleinen Karten samt dauerhaftem Onlinezwang stoßen bei mir nicht wirklich auf Zustimmung.


----------



## turbosnake (8. März 2013)

AntiWantze schrieb:


> - Diablo 3 erschien und hat einen PERMANENTEN ONLINEZWANG. Viele haben dieses System zu Recht kritisiert, aber sie wurden belächelt. Fast ein Jahr Später erscheint nun das zweite Spiel das einen PERMANENTEN ONLINZWANG hat. Viele haben dieses System zu Recht Kritisiert, aber sie wurden belächelt. In einigen Jahren wird dieser permanente Onlinezwang von den Spielern akzeptiert sein und es wird zum Standard.


D3war nach einem AC Titel der zweite!  Und Ubi musste zurück Rudern und keiner aus einigen totalen Dummköpfen akzeptiert das nach einem Titel den man damit hatte.


----------



## Fexzz (8. März 2013)

Diese Amazonbewertung trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf, aber eindeutig.



Spoiler



Fundamentally, SimCity has always been a 'software toy'.  That means  that there's no real end state, no way to win.  It's just a thing that  you play and experiment with.  You build, and tinker, and mess around.   It's a toy, not a game; it's a sandbox, not baseball.

So, in this  iteration of the game, you don't even get to buy your toy.  Rather, you  rent a toy from EA, who lets you play with it only in very limited,  circumscribed ways, only on their servers.  So you have to have a live  Internet connection at all times, and their servers have to be up, and  have to have space for you.  And the rules for play are draconian.  If  you want to, say, build a city, save it, blow it up with something  terrible, and then restore from save, you can't do that anymore.  That's  an unauthorized usage of their toy. And if you figure out ways of using  their toy that they don't like, they'll ban you forever.

All  third-party modding is shut out.  One of the best parts of SimCity 4 and  The Sims is that users can create and share content among themselves  for free.  You will no longer be able to do this.  You will be required  to run only Official Authorized Content.

Further, you're not  getting the whole game for your $60 or $80, depending on what version  you're buying.  EA's plan is to sell you Simcity 5 over and over and  over.  They've directly admitted that they already have it running with  larger cities, but they're not releasing that now.  They claim it's  because it "won't run on Dad's PC", but the real reason is so they can  sell it to you again later.  Want subways?  That's gonna be $20.  Want  railroads?  Another $20.  Bigger cities?  Oh, that's in the $30  expansion.

Right now, if you look at The Sims 3, the game costs  $30.  But if also you buy all the DLC for it, it's *four hundred and  seventy dollars*.  This is what they are doing with SimCity 5; locking  you into their server infrastructure, and then exploiting the heck out  of your wallet.

This is a lousy deal, and you would be stupid to  take it.  Always-on DRM, and a deliberately crippled game, so that they  can slowly uncripple it, charging you for every restored feature from  prior versions.

Simcity 4 still works pretty well.  It's not  quite as nice as most current games, and can require you to 'pin' the  process to just one processor on a multi-core system (ie, most current  machines), but if you want a city builder where you won't have to pay  extra to breathe both in AND out, that would be a better option.

But buying this game?  In my opinion, you would be wiser to take three twenties out of your wallet, and light them on fire.



Wer sich von EA verarschen lassen will, bitte, aber heult im Nachhinein bitte nicht rum, dass man euch nicht gewarnt hätte.


----------



## DaStash (8. März 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Diese Amazonbewertung trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf, aber eindeutig.
> 
> * SPOILER *
> 
> Wer sich von EA verarschen lassen will, bitte, aber heult im Nachhinein bitte nicht rum, dass man euch nicht gewarnt hätte.



Bei allem Verständnis das die Leute verärget sind wegen den Startschwierigkeiten, die Amazon Rezensionen als Mitte zum Frustabbau zu missbrauchen und somit Leuten die sich bezogen auf den Inhalt informieren möchten die Übersicht zu nehmen wegen dem ganzen kiddie Spam, finde ich GENAUSO dreist und unverschämt, wie sich Seitens Ea und Maxis nicht auf die vorhersehbaren Kapazitätsengpässe eingestellt zu haben.

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (8. März 2013)

Ich hoffe ja man liest hier und da auch mal sinnvolle Beurteilungen/Meinungen,
um abseits des Geheules auch mal zu erfahren ob das Game etwas taugt.

Das es wieder solche Reaktionen geben wird war abzusehen.
  Ich hätte mir auch gewünscht das EA zumindest in dieser Hinsicht etwas besser gemacht hätte.


----------



## Infernal-jason (8. März 2013)

Wenn die des heute nicht hinkriegen, wird es am we erst recht nicht gehen.

Wetter vorhersage für die nächsten 3 tagen wenns nicht geht:

Ein Flame hurrican zieht von amerika nach europa. Zu erwarten sind starke shitpost regen und HEULENDE winde.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (8. März 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja man liest hier und da auch mal sinnvolle Beurteilungen/Meinungen,
> um abseits des Geheules auch mal zu erfahren ob das Game etwas taugt.
> 
> Das es wieder solche Reaktionen geben wird war abzusehen.
> Ich hätte mir auch gewünscht das EA zumindest in dieser Hinsicht etwas besser gemacht hätte.


Wenn Du liest, was Fexzz gespoilert hat, weißt Du, das Du nicht das an Inhalt bekommst, was man aus SimCity(2000/3000/4) kennt.
Das  Spielprinzip ist grundsätzlich das selbe wie früher, aber viele Dinge  wurden entfernt, um später als DLC verkauft werden zu können.



DaStash schrieb:


> Bei allem Verständnis das die Leute verärget sind wegen den Startschwierigkeiten, die Amazon Rezensionen als Mitte zum Frustabbau zu missbrauchen und somit Leuten die sich bezogen auf den Inhalt informieren möchten die Übersicht zu nehmen wegen dem ganzen kiddie Spam, finde ich GENAUSO dreist und unverschämt, wie sich Seitens Ea und Maxis nicht auf die vorhersehbaren Kapazitätsengpässe eingestellt zu haben.
> 
> MfG


Da muß ich Dir widersprechen, für den Inhalt des Spiels gibt es einen extra Bereich, nicht lang, meist nur ein paar Zeilen, aber das reicht meiner Meinung nach auch. Ansonsten sollte man einen Testbericht auf eines einschlägigen Spielemagazins lesen.
In die Kommentare gehört alles, was einem im Spiel (oder allgemeiner: mit dem Produkt) wiederfährt und von dem man meint, andere sollten davon erfahren (egal ob positiv oder negativ). Das ist nicht dreist oder unverschämt, es ist die unverblümte Wahrheit, die andere warnen soll. Bei alledem kann man aber sachlich und freundlich bleiben. Also "kiddie spam" in Form eines Ein-Wort-Betrags "Schei*e" geht garnicht, da geb ich Dir recht.


----------



## DaStash (8. März 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> In die Kommentare gehört alles, was einem im Spiel (oder allgemeiner: mit dem Produkt) wiederfährt und von dem man meint, andere sollten davon erfahren (egal ob positiv oder negativ). Das ist nicht dreist oder unverschämt, es ist die unverblümte Wahrheit, die andere warnen soll. Bei alledem kann man aber sachlich und freundlich bleiben. Also "kiddie spam" in Form eines Ein-Wort-Betrags "Schei*e" geht garnicht, da geb ich Dir recht.


Genau, du sagst es, da gehört alles rein und in diesen typischen hater/ spam/ kiddie Kommentaren wird "ausschließlich" diese eine Information komminiziert und mehr nicht. Es geht darum das Produkt anhand der gemachten Erfahrung zu bewerten und warum das Produkt jetzt nur ein Stern verdient weil es Startschwierigkeiten gibt, erschließt sich mir nicht. Das Lustige daran ist, dass sich dort viele Rezensenten äußern, welche noch nicht einmal das Spiel besitzen. Ist ja nicht das erste mal das der Rezensionsbereich bei Amazon missbraucht wird. Ich finde das nicht weniger Dreist als jene Aktion, welch die "Kritiker", hater trifft es wohl besser, zu kritisieren meinen.

MfG


----------



## cabmac (8. März 2013)

scheint ja nun zu gehen...


----------



## Rico2751988 (8. März 2013)

Traurigerweise glaube ich, die Verkaufszahlen sind trotzdem derart hoch und der Gewinn derbe, dass es EA total Wurst ist, ob es jemand spielen kann oder nicht. Viele, die jetzt schreiben: Geb ich zurück, NIE WIEDER EIN SPIEL VON EA, behalten es gezwungenermaßen eh und sobald ein neues von EA vertriebenes Spiel (EA vertreibt Spieleserien wirklich gut, nämlich aus unserem Interesse und schönen Erinnerungen) rauskommt, wird es ihnen aus den Händen gerissen, weil alles wieder vergessen ist...

Ich verstehe aber die ganzen Käufer ehrlich gesagt nicht. Das Hauptspiel hat jetzt 60€ gekostet. Für den Preis kann man ja auch wohl kein komplett funktionsfähiges Spiel erwarten, das sollte doch jedem klar sein.
Außerdem lässt sich Umfang und Gameplay später durch DLCs bequem für grad mal nen 10er oder 19.95€ pro Download massiv verbessern und erweitern.
Über den lästigen Verkauf des Spiels, wenn ihr mal keine Lust mehr drauf habt, braucht ihr euch GARKEINEN Kopf zu machen, ein weiterer Pluspunkt.
Und in 2 Jahren, wenn die Server abgestellt werden und ihr es garnicht mehr spielen könnt, habt ihr den Kopf frei für neue tolle Spiele.

Versteh überhaupt nicht, wieso sich alle über EA aufregen, das ist das Geschäftsmodell von Morgen, schon heute, spürt ihr nicht den Geruch von Zukunft, der da mitfliegt? Herrlich


----------



## mk251086 (8. März 2013)

@Rico2751988 - Dieses Geschäftsmodell besteht mittlerweile schon seit einiger Zeit, und daran wird sich auch nichts mehr ändern. Immer mehr Publisher springen auf den Zug auf, was in meinen Augen auch unvermeidbar war, aufgrund der Tatsache, dass es auch heute noch Leute gibt, welche die Entwickler mit keinem Cent unterstützen, sondern lieber Ihre Kohle in OCH oder Usenet-Provider pumpen, um sich dort nicht ganz legalen Tätigkeiten hinzugeben. (Zugegeben: es hat definitiv abgenommen, eben durch neue Vertriebsmöglichkeiten durch die Publisher)

Als Resultat der letzten Jahre (sprich: Raubkopieren) und dem Geiz der Leute hat sich dieses Geschäftsmodell so entwickelt. EA macht das in meinen Augen sehr Intelligent, auch wenn ich als Kunde manchmal der gearschte bin (damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen - das gefällt mir absolut nicht, trotzdem bleib ich auffm Teppich).

Es verhält sich ähnlich wie beim Atomausstieg: "Atomkraft NEIN DANKE" schreien (nach dem Motto: ich geb doch nicht soviel Geld für Spiele aus, spinnt Ihr?!), aber sich gleichzeitig über die steigenden Stromkosten beschweren. 

Diese ganze Diskussion um Geschäftsmodelle und Vertriebsstrategien ist an banalität kaum zu übertreffen. Da merkt man, das die eigentliche Zielgruppe von PC-Spielen weiterhin im wesentlichen Unreif ist und von 12 bis Mittag denkt.. (zur Erklärung, damit auch hier keine Missverständnisse aufkommen - anhand der Rezensionen oder Tweets könnte man das stark annehmen.)

Es war alles abzusehen.


----------



## Chron-O-John (8. März 2013)

@Rico2751988 Na hoffentlich erkennt jeder deinen Sarkasmus.

Ich habe mich eigentlich schon sehr auf SimCity 5 gefreut, aber was ich so lese, finde ich nicht so schön. Jetzt bin ich wirklich am Überlegen, ob ichs kaufen soll.

Was ist eigentlich aus Demos geworden? Viele Spiele haben das gar nicht mehr, dann könnte man ja schon vor dem Kauf entscheiden, ob es gefällt.
Ich habe Angst, dass SC5 genauso eine rießen Enttäuschung wie Diablo 3 wird. Jahrelang mit freudiger Erwartung entgegengesehen, und dann, wies endlich draußen war: ... najo. Und da dachte ich noch: "Das ist Blizzard, kann eigentlich nur gut werden" - vielleicht, aber nicht wenn Activision seine Finger im Spiel hat. Selbiges bei EA. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die Entwickler den ganzen DLC-Mist in ihrem Spiel haben wollen. Aber sonst gibts halt kein Geld von EA.
Achja, und Spielezeitschriften-Tests vertraue ich schon lange nicht mehr. Bzw. Treffen die kaum noch meinen Geschmack. Da bekommen Spiele, die mit nicht gefallen über 90% und welche mit denen ich stundenlange Spaß habe, gerademal 65%.

So nun hab ich noch *Fragen *an die, die es vielleicht schon gespielt haben/beta hatten:
Also, Ubahn und Wasserleitungen gibts nicht - Ubahn find ich doof, Wasserleitungverlegen fand ich eh eigentlich nur nervig, im Endeffekt hab ich sie eh unter die Straßen gelegt.

_Keine Eisenbahn? Was?_ Ich hab doch Gleise gesehen, die sind einfach nicht Nutzbar, oder wie? Massentransport via schine geht nicht? Bei kleinen Maps (das ist ja das nächste ich hab liebend gerne riesen Städte gebaut in SC3, und auch mal abseits noch ein zweites Viertel.)
_Man kann nicht Speichern und laden?_ - Ist das richtig? Wenn ja, was soll denn der Scheiß? Soll ich das dann auch nachkaufen, oder wie.

Mir kommts schön langsam hoch, und es tut mir für die Entwickler echt leid, so ein theoretisch tolles Spiel den Bach runter gehen zu sehen (Wie eben auch in D3)


----------



## X-2ELL (8. März 2013)

ich erinnere mich dunkel an den Release von Battlefield 3 und den damit einhergehenden Originzwang. Ein riesen Theater ala "Origin scannt meinen PC" und und und. Schon zu dem Zeitpunkt haben so viele gesagt, dass Sie nie wieder ein Spiel von EA/Dice/.. kaufen. An dieser Stelle würde mich interessieren, wie viele Leute, die sich auf das übelste hier im Forum oder anderen beschwert haben, ein Facebook-Account oder dergleiches besitzen..... .

Nun geht das ganze wieder los. Konstruktive Kritik gern! Nur war das ja nun bisher nicht möglich, da die Server platt waren. Es ist wieder einmal klasse anzuschauen/zu lesen wie "*******" EA und alle sind, nur weil man gerade an dem einen Abend nicht spielen kann, WELTUNTERGANG. Kommentare wie: "wir müssen EA verklagen" ziehen das ganze nur unheimlich ins lächerliche.
Einfach Wahnsinn. Ich kann es ja nachvollziehen, wenn man diesem Spielprinzip bzw. DLC-Prinzip keine Aufmerksam schenken möchte aber diese kindische Wut hier..... .

erinnert mich irgendwie daran:
Ich will Unreal Tournament spielen ! - YouTube

Zu den Bewertungen auf Amazon sag ich an der Stelle erst recht nichts. Die Leute haben es, sowie mein Vorredner schon beschrieben hat, einfach noch nicht verstanden.

Zu guter letzt: Glaubt Ihr allen Ernstes das jeder, der dieses Spiel gekauft hat, 50-60 EUR ausgegeben hat??? 

Wen mal also der festen Behauptung ist, sich dieses Spiel, sowie alle anderen von EA NICHT kaufen zu wollen und sich nicht dafür interessiert, warum dann hier, entschuldigt den Ausdruck, "auskotzen" ?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (8. März 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Genau, du sagst es, da gehört alles rein und in diesen typischen hater/  spam/ kiddie Kommentaren wird "ausschließlich" diese eine Information  komminiziert und mehr nicht.


Ich finde, das sehr viele Kommentare deutlich mehr schreiben als nur "schei*e, geht nicht, keine Verbindung". Mir scheint, Du hast die Kommentare bei Amazon noch nicht durchgeguckt.


> Es geht darum das Produkt anhand der gemachten Erfahrung zu bewerten


Da die gemachten Erfahrungen derzeit nur aus "geht nicht" besteht, finde ich es richtig, das zu schreiben und dann ist auch "nur" ein Stern die richtige Bewertung. Soweit ich weiß, kann man später die Bewertung ja ändern, sollten denn die Server endlich laufen und man weitergehende Erfahrungen machen können.
 [/quote]und warum das Produkt jetzt nur ein Stern verdient weil es Startschwierigkeiten gibt, erschließt sich mir nicht. [/QUOTE]
Das zur Verfügungstellen von ausreichend Serverkapazität gehört dann ebenso zur Bewertung, wenn das Spiel ausschließlich online funktioniert und wenn diese eben zum Start fehlt, würde auch ich negativ bewerten.


> Das Lustige daran ist, dass sich dort viele Rezensenten äußern, welche noch nicht einmal das Spiel besitzen.


Da hast Du recht, das sollte nicht sein.


> Ist ja nicht das erste mal das der Rezensionsbereich bei Amazon missbraucht wird.


Ich sehe da keinen Mißbrauch. Der Hersteller/Publisher will sein Produkt verkaufen. Das letzte, was er will, ist negative Schlagzeilen. Wenn ein Produkt nicht funzt, ist das oft der einzige Weg, sich als Kunde zu wehren, weil man oft abgewimmelt wird. Die mißbrauchen das Vertrauen des Käufers, versprechen Dinge, die nicht gehalten werden und lassen sich das bezahlen. Und der Kunde hat am Ende nichts. So wird ein Schuh draus.


----------



## DaStash (8. März 2013)

Wenn man ein  Produkt nicht testen kann, egal aus welchen Gründen auch immer, dann kann man es auch nicht bewerten.

MfG


----------



## Fexzz (8. März 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn man ein  Produkt nicht testen kann, egal aus welchen Gründen auch immer, dann kann man es auch nicht bewerten.
> 
> MfG


 
Was ist das denn für eine Argumentation? Wenn der Publisher es versäumt, ausreichend Serverkapazitäten bereitzustellen, dass jeder Käufer das Spiel problemlos zum Release spielen kann darf ich das sehr wohl bewerten.

Das Spiel mag ja erste Sahne sein, aber wenn ich einfach die ersten 2 Tage oder so nicht spielen kann, dann hab ich, zumindest meiner Meinung nach, durchaus das Recht das Produkt negativ zu bewerten.


----------



## X-2ELL (8. März 2013)

das Recht den Publisher und seine Server zu bewerten ja, das Spiel selber mit seinen Funktionen würde so lang ausstehen, bis man es testen kann, rein theoretisch gesehen... . Klar hat jeder das Recht sich zu äußern, man sollte dann eben auch ein paar Sachen beachten und richtig einordnen.


----------



## Fexzz (8. März 2013)

Übrigens, grad gelesen, jetzt fährt EA richtig dick auf:

SimCity: EA Refuses Refunds, Threatens Customer With Origin bans[/URL]

Okay, da hat die Seite wohl ein bisschen die Geschichte verdreht.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (8. März 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn man ein  Produkt nicht testen kann, egal aus welchen Gründen auch immer, dann kann man es auch nicht bewerten.
> MfG


 Tut mir Leid, eine selten dumme Argumentation. Wenn ich ein Spiel für 60€ gekauft habe, dann will ich es auch spielen können.
Wir sind doch nicht in der DDR, wo man 20 Jahre im Vorraus seinen Trabbi bezahlte und dann warten mußte.
Wir leben in einer Freien Marktwirtschaft, Produkt gegen Cash oder Bares gegen Leistung. EA ist in diesem Fall eine Art ein Dienstleistungsunternehmen, die haben Geld bekommen, die Gegenleistung fehlt nun aber. 
Kann ich es nicht, egal warum, bekommt es negative Kritiken.


----------



## X-2ELL (8. März 2013)

> Tut mir Leid, eine selten dumme Argumentation. Wenn ich ein Spiel für 60€ gekauft habe, dann will ich es auch spielen können.
> Wir sind doch nicht in der DDR, wo man 20 Jahre im Vorraus seinen Trabbi bezahlte und dann warten mußte.
> Wir leben in einer Freien Marktwirtschaft, Produkt gegen Cash oder Bares gegen Leistung. EA ist in diesem Fall eine Art ein Dienstleistungsunternehmen, die haben Geld bekommen, die Gegenleistung fehlt nun aber.
> Kann ich es nicht, egal warum, bekommt es negative Kritiken.



Wenn man das so wie du handhaben würde, würde man wieder in der Planwirtschaft landen! 
Wenn du ein Auto finanzierst, du dann Reparaturarbeiten hast oder eine Rückrufaktion, wo Probleme behoben werden, würdest du das Auto sofort zurück geben? 

Ich arbeite in einem Onlineshop. Was denkst du, wieviel negative Kritik ein Produkt bekommt obwohl es eventuell an Dienstleistern ala DHL liegt? Genau aus diesem Grund ist DaStash´s Aussage absolut keine selten dumme Argumentation sondern die Realität.

Der Publisher ist das schwarze Schaaf, das Spiel kann ja wohl am wenigsten dafür. Also bewertet man in der logischen Schlussfolge die Dienstleistung um das Produkt und nicht das Produkt.

Und wenn dir die Gegenleistung fehlt, kannst du natürlich von deinem Vertrag zurück treten, so einfach ist das.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (8. März 2013)

X-2ELL schrieb:


> Wenn man das so wie du handhaben würde, würde man wieder in der Planwirtschaft landen!


Hö? Das mußt Du mir mal erklären.



> Wenn du ein Auto finanzierst, du dann Reparaturarbeiten hast oder eine Rückrufaktion, wo Probleme behoben werden, würdest du das Auto sofort zurück geben?


Das Auto steht dann bei mir aber schon auf edm Hof und ich konnte es nutzen.
Wenn ich es allerdings schon mit Macken vom Händler abholen soll...nein, danke. 



> Ich arbeite in einem Onlineshop. Was denkst du, wieviel negative Kritik ein Produkt bekommt obwohl es eventuell an Dienstleistern ala DHL liegt? Genau aus diesem Grund ist DaStash´s Aussage absolut keine selten dumme Argumentation sondern die Realität.


Da magst Du Recht haben, in diesem Fall ist es aber anders. EA ist nicht der Postbote, sondern der Publisher, der auch beim Herstellungsprozess ordentlich mitgeredet hat. Das macht DHL nicht.



> Der Publisher ist das schwarze Schaaf, das Spiel kann ja wohl am wenigsten dafür. Also bewertet man in der logischen Schlussfolge die Dienstleistung um das Produkt und nicht das Produkt.


Da Dienstleistung um das Produkt und das Produkt selber in diesem Fall aus ein und der selben Hand kommen und das Produkt ohne die Dienstleistung nicht zu gebrauchen ist, kann man in diesem Fall beides zusammen als eines betrachten und ergo auch beides gemeinsam bewerten.



> Und wenn dir die Gegenleistung fehlt, kannst du natürlich von deinem Vertrag zurück treten, so einfach ist das.


Ja, wenn das mal so einfach wäre. Finde mal ein Geschäft, das eine geöffente Spieleverpackung wieder zurücknimmt, wo der Key bereits mit einem Online-Konto registiert wurde (denn soweit mußte man ja immerhin gehen, um heraus zu finden, das es auf Grund mangelnder Server nicht geht). In der Theorie hast Du diese Recht, in der Parxis wird es Dir bei Software leider sehr selten gewährt.
Alles Gründe, die aktuellen Geschäftspraktiken nicht gut zu finden und sich auf jede erdenkliche Art und Weise dagegen zu wehren.
Außer mit Gewalt, Vandalismus, Diebstahl etc., versteht sich von selbst.


----------



## X-2ELL (8. März 2013)

> Hö? Das mußt Du mir mal erklären.



Um ein Produkt so auszuliefern, dass es jedem gefällt, muss man mindestens 10 Jahre entwickeln, so nach dem Motto. Wir reden hier von momentan 2 Tagen, ich weis nicht wie der aktuelle Status ist, ich spiele wenn dann immer nur am Abend mal. Ist ja nicht persönlich gemeint.



> ooook, davor war ich ja noch einigermaßen positiv über das Spiel eingestellt aber heute..
> 15min Wartezeit, obwohl der Server auf verfügbar steht, und noch auf beschäftigt/voll. Und dann ist noch meine 4te Stadt weg, welche ich gestern in Stundenlanger Arbeit aufgebaut ist, jetzt bin ich richtig angepisst. -.-


scheint ja wohl zu gehen oder nicht? Wenn jemand schon seine 4. Statt hat. Sowas ist dann eben nicht ernst zu nehmen!



> Das Auto steht dann bei mir aber schon auf edm Hof und ich konnte es nutzen.
> Wenn ich es allerdings schon mit Macken vom Händler abholen soll...nein, danke.



Spiel und Server trenn ich für mich, auch wenn es miteinander einhergeht und wir uns die Server nicht aussuchen können. Ich denke der Spielinhalt kann nichts dafür, darauf möchte ich hinaus.



> Da magst Du Recht haben, in diesem Fall ist es aber anders. EA ist nicht der Postbote, sondern der Publisher, der auch beim Herstellungsprozess ordentlich mitgeredet hat. Das macht DHL nicht.



Da hast du absolut Recht! Doch was kann das Spiel mit seinen Inhalten denn nun genau für das Servertheater? Und warum bekommt das Produkt auf Amazon negative Bewertungen? Einfach aus dem Grund, dass sich die gefrusteten Leute auf Amazon sichtbar für alle auskotzen können, dass ist der einzige Grund. 



> Ja, wenn das mal so einfach wäre. Finde mal ein Geschäft, das eine geöffente Spieleverpackung wieder zurücknimmt, wo der Key bereits mit einem Online-Konto registiert wurde (denn soweit mußte man ja immerhin gehen, um heraus zu finden, das es auf Grund mangelnder Server nicht geht). In der Theorie hast Du diese Recht, in der Parxis wird es Dir bei Software leider sehr selten gewährt.
> Alles Gründe, die aktuellen Geschäftspraktiken nicht gut zu finden und sich auf jede erdenkliche Art und Weise dagegen zu wehren.
> Außer mit Gewalt, Vandalismus, Diebstahl etc., versteht sich von selbst.



Den Aspekt hatte ich außer Acht gelassen. Hier müsste man wahrscheinlich wirklich weit gehen. Kaufvertrag bleibt Kaufvertrag und beinhaltet gegenseitige Pflichterfüllung, Abnahme und Abgabe ohne Mangel an der Sache. Sicher wird das in diesem Land nicht immer so ernst genommen. Ich würde das eiskalt versuchen durch zu ziehen, doch ich nehme mal an, die wenigsten werden Ihr Spiel zurückgeben  

Fazit: Ärgerlich ist das alles in der Tat!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2013)

Naja so etwas wie die Versender / Boten sollte man mal außer acht lassen da dort wirklich niemans Einfluß drauf hat. Klar bekommt man automatisch sein Fett weg, nur die Ursache selbst hat EA gesetzt. Da sollte die Bewertung auf den Punkt kommen bzw diese zu löschen.


----------



## DaStash (8. März 2013)

X-2ELL schrieb:


> das Recht den Publisher und seine Server zu bewerten ja, das Spiel selber mit seinen Funktionen würde so lang ausstehen, bis man es testen kann, rein theoretisch gesehen... . Klar hat jeder das Recht sich zu äußern, man sollte dann eben auch ein paar Sachen beachten und richtig einordnen.


Für "sonstige" Äußerungen ist ja die Forenfunktion bei Amazon gedacht.




Fexzz schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Argumentation? Wenn der Publisher es versäumt, ausreichend Serverkapazitäten bereitzustellen, dass jeder Käufer das Spiel problemlos zum Release spielen kann darf ich das sehr wohl bewerten.
> 
> Das Spiel mag ja erste Sahne sein, aber wenn ich einfach die ersten 2 Tage oder so nicht spielen kann, dann hab ich, zumindest meiner Meinung nach, durchaus das Recht das Produkt negativ zu bewerten.


Wie kann man ein Produkt bewerten das man nicht spielen kann/ gespielt hat? Gar nicht! Die Bewertungsfunktion von Amazon ist für Produktbewertung gedacht und nicht für irgendwelche Protest"aktionen", ganz einfach. Seinen Unmut, der ja berechtigt ist, kann man in den dafür vorgesehen Foren kund tun. Alternativ kann man ja gerne in die Produktbewertung diesen Punkt mit einfließen lassen, was dann aber vorraus setzt, dass man das Produkt auch "inhaltlich" bewerten kann.

MfG


----------



## GxGamer (8. März 2013)

Wow. Und ich bemerk die Nachricht jetzt erst. Naja, genau deswegen schrieb ich seit der ersten Stunde: Mit Onlinezwang = Ohne mich.
Die lernen auch nix dazu, aber kauft mal schön weiter.


----------



## Gameover91 (8. März 2013)

Ich habe jetzt meine dritte Stadt fertig gebaut ist mein erstes Sim City am Pc deswegen sind die ersten beiden Städte nicht so toll geworden .
Aber wenn bei mir im Spiel die server Verbindung abgebrochen ist konnte ich problemlos weiterspielen bis die Verbindung wieder da war.
Ich finde die Idee mit den kleinen Städten gar nicht so schlecht, das erhöht den anreiz mehrere verschiedene Regionen mit verschiedenen Spezialiesierungen zu bauen. So werde ich nachdem ich jetzt meine "Ruhrpott" Stadt gebaut habe eine Kultur stadt mit Kölner dom (ja der ist auch ohne dlc enthalten.) und anschließend ein kleines Vegas bauen.
Dann kann ich eins von den Großprojekten in angriff nehmen.
Wenn sich die Verbindung bis mitte nächster Woche oder anfang nächster Woche stabilisiert, ging das schneller als bei Diablo.

edit: Es gibt Straßenbahn, Schuttlebus, Eisenbahn bzw. Schnellzug, Boote, Flugzeuge und Schulbüse. Außer für Schul und Schuttlebüse brauchst du aber eine Verkehrsabteilung an deinem Rathaus was du erst ab 5000 oder 15000 bin mir gerade nicht sicher, erst anbauen kannst.


----------



## turbosnake (8. März 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wie kann man ein Produkt bewerten das man nicht spielen kann/ gespielt hat? Gar nicht! Die Bewertungsfunktion von Amazon ist für Produktbewertung gedacht und nicht für irgendwelche Protest"aktionen", ganz einfach.


Die Server sind Bestandteil des Produktes (bei Always Online), so wie der Motor beim Auto.
Fehlt das geht nichts, also ist 1 Stern richtig.


----------



## DaStash (8. März 2013)

Du sagst es ja selber. "Bestandteil" also darf der eine Stern in diesem Punkt auch nur ein "Bestandteil" einer Gesamtwertung sein. Wenn ein Automagazin ein Auto testen möchte und das gelieferte Modell keinen Motor hat, denkst du die werten das dann trotzdem und schreiben einen Artikel/ Rezension  mit einer schlechten Wertung? Ich glaube nicht Jim. 

MfG


----------



## Gameover91 (8. März 2013)

Naja der Online Mode ist ja iwie. grundlegend bei Sim City und wenn der nicht funktioniert, funktioniert das Produkt
nicht. Das Spiel startet ja jedes mal ich komme also ins Spiel aber sobald ich Starten will hängt es sich meist auf.
Für mich vergleichbar mit einem extrem verbugten Spiel die gründe warum und weshalb spielen für mich als Verbraucher doch erstmal keine Rolle und sind auch irrelevant das Produkt ist nutzlos, wenn ich mir einen Fernsehr kaufe und ich den einschalten kann aber keine Sender empfange (nachdem alles richtig angeschlossen und eingestellt wurde, bevor jetzt einer damir argumentiert -.-) ist mir auch egal warum das so ist das produkt ist damit für mich fehlerhaft und nutzlos. Der Hersteller hat irgendwas verbockt und das produkt ist nutzlos für mich und wenn ich das in den Kundenbewertungen bei Amazon anmerke um andere zu warnen ist das mein gutes Recht und auch Sinn der Bewertungen bei Amazon genauso hätte ich schreiben können wie toll Sim City funktioniert und wie gut mir die Online-features gefallen weil grundsätzlich gefallen die mir ja wirklich.


----------



## turbosnake (8. März 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Du sagst es ja selber. "Bestandteil" also darf der eine Stern in diesem Punkt auch nur ein "Bestandteil" einer Gesamtwertung sein. Wenn ein Automagazin ein Auto testen möchte und das gelieferte Modell keinen Motor hat, denkst du die werten das dann trotzdem und schreiben einen Artikel/ Rezension  mit einer schlechten Wertung?
> MfG


Wenn es ein VW ist, nein da diese wohl Geld in den A**** geschoben wird, wäre es ein Opel ja.
Aber ohne das ist Funktion 6 und ein Spiele hat NUR die Aufgabe zu laufen, da es nicht tut MUSS sogar eine 6 kommen.


----------



## DaStash (8. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Aber ohne das ist Funktion 6 und ein Spiele hat NUR die Aufgabe zu laufen, da es nicht tut MUSS sogar eine 6 kommen.


Wenn nur das die Aufgabe ist, bekommt es dann auch im Umkehrschluss eine 1 wenn es läuft? 

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (8. März 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn nur das die Aufgabe ist, bekommt es dann auch im Umkehrschluss eine 1 wenn es läuft?
> MfG


 Das ist keine chemische Reaktion und deswegen nicht umkehrbar.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (8. März 2013)

X-2ELL schrieb:


> Um ein Produkt so auszuliefern, dass es jedem gefällt, muss man mindestens 10 Jahre entwickeln, so nach dem Motto. Wir reden hier von momentan 2 Tagen, ich weis nicht wie der aktuelle Status ist, ich spiele wenn dann immer nur am Abend mal. Ist ja nicht persönlich gemeint.


Keine Angst, ich nehm nicht alles persönlich.
Ich erwarte ja auch nicht, das ein Spiel so lange entwickelt wird, bis es jedem gefällt. Das geht garnicht.
Aber ich erwarte, das man die nötigen Kapazitäten zum Start realistisch abschätzt, und das läßt sich ganz leicht über die Vorbestellerverkaufszahlen machen.
Ich würde auch imemr nur abends spielen, tagsüber keine Zeit dafür, aber das werden wohl die meisten, ergo müssen zumindest für abends die Kapazitäten stimmen, auch wenn sie tagsüber brach liegen.



> scheint ja wohl zu gehen oder nicht? Wenn jemand schon seine 4. Statt hat. Sowas ist dann eben nicht ernst zu nehmen!


Ich weiß noch nicht, wie ich das bewerten soll. Glück? Fanboy, der sowas schreibt, damit es nicht ganz so negativ wirkt? 



> Spiel und Server trenn ich für mich, auch wenn es miteinander einhergeht und wir uns die Server nicht aussuchen können. Ich denke der Spielinhalt kann nichts dafür, darauf möchte ich hinaus.


Richtig, der Spielinhalt mag nichts dafür können, aber Du kommst an den Inhalt ohne Server nicht ran, darum halte ich es für unsinnig, hier zwischen Spiel und Server zu trennen.



> Da hast du absolut Recht! Doch was kann das Spiel mit seinen Inhalten denn nun genau für das Servertheater? Und warum bekommt das Produkt auf Amazon negative Bewertungen? Einfach aus dem Grund, dass sich die gefrusteten Leute auf Amazon sichtbar für alle auskotzen können, dass ist der einzige Grund.


Joa, da stimm ich Dir zu. Jeder hat eine Meinung und meint, die ganze Welt müsse diese auch kennen.
Zum ersten Teil des Absatzes: siehe oben 




> Den Aspekt hatte ich außer Acht gelassen. Hier müsste man wahrscheinlich wirklich weit gehen. Kaufvertrag bleibt Kaufvertrag und beinhaltet gegenseitige Pflichterfüllung, Abnahme und Abgabe ohne Mangel an der Sache. Sicher wird das in diesem Land nicht immer so ernst genommen. Ich würde das eiskalt versuchen durch zu ziehen, doch ich nehme mal an, die wenigsten werden Ihr Spiel zurückgeben


Jetzt steht dazu ja auch ne Meldung auf der Main, Retail darf man wohl zurückgeben, das geht EA einem zu, selbst geöffnet.
Das ist ja schonmal was.



> Fazit: Ärgerlich ist das alles in der Tat!


Richtig. Und im Nachhinein ja nicht nur für den Kunden/Spieler. Die negativen Schalgzeilen und die Kosten für die Überstunden der Serveradmins wird auch EA stören. Die Frage ist, ob man das hätte überhaupt soweit kommen lassen müssen?
Ich werfe hier irgendjemanden bei EA schlicht und einfach Versagen vor. Oder aber dem Vorstand geiz, das sie leiber so ein Fiasko in kauf nehmen, als drei Server unnötig zuviel gekauft zu haben...



DaStash schrieb:


> Du sagst es ja selber. "Bestandteil" also darf der eine Stern in diesem Punkt auch nur ein "Bestandteil" einer Gesamtwertung sein. Wenn ein Automagazin ein Auto testen möchte und das gelieferte Modell keinen Motor hat, denkst du die werten das dann trotzdem und schreiben einen Artikel/ Rezension  mit einer schlechten Wertung? Ich glaube nicht Jim.


Ich glaube doch.
Der Motor ist ein extrem wichtiger Bestandteil.
Mag sein das die Ausstattung stimmt, die Verarbeitung ist super, genug Platz im Kofferraum und Beinfreiheit, alles Top.
Aber ein fehlender Motor wäre ein so gravierender Mangel, das es alles andere überwiegt.


----------



## FortuneHunter (8. März 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Du sagst es ja selber. "Bestandteil" also darf der eine Stern in diesem Punkt auch nur ein "Bestandteil" einer Gesamtwertung sein. Wenn ein Automagazin ein Auto testen möchte und das gelieferte Modell keinen Motor hat, denkst du die werten das dann trotzdem und schreiben einen Artikel/ Rezension mit einer schlechten Wertung? Ich glaube nicht Jim.
> 
> MfG


 
Das würde also im Umkehrschluss bedeuten, dass ich eine DVD, bei der mich der Kopierschutz daran hindert den Film überhaupt zu sehen, nicht bewerten darf.

Also würde im Endeffekt EA gut daran tun, die Spieler alle am spielen zu hindern, weil sie dann ja nie negative Kritiken erhalten würden.
Neues Geschäftmodell für EA: Spiele verkaufen, aber die benötigten Server nie zur Verfügung stellen, den der Kunde hat ja kein Recht den Artikel zu rezensieren, wenn er ihn nicht spielen kann.


----------



## DerpDerpington (8. März 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wie kann man ein Produkt bewerten das man nicht spielen kann/ gespielt hat? Gar nicht! Die Bewertungsfunktion von Amazon ist für Produktbewertung gedacht und nicht für irgendwelche Protest"aktionen", ganz einfach. Seinen Unmut, der ja berechtigt ist, kann man in den dafür vorgesehen Foren kund tun. Alternativ kann man ja gerne in die Produktbewertung diesen Punkt mit einfließen lassen, was dann aber vorraus setzt, dass man das Produkt auch "inhaltlich" bewerten kann.
> 
> MfG


 
Nicht persönlich gemeint, aber du verteidigst die ganze Zeit ein riesen Disaster. Jetzt mal ein passendes Beispiel: Ich wähle in der Schule einen Vortrag zum Thema WW2 aus. Zum Termin vergesse ich den Vortrag zu Hause, habe also keinen Zugriff darauf. Soll mir der Lehrer dann 4/5 Punkten geben, weil man nur nicht darauf zugreifen kann, er aber bestimmt total toll ist?
Zur Zeit sind Rezensionen mit einem Stern oder was auch immer angebracht. Wenn das Spiel irgendwann mal funktioniert, dann kann man sagen: "Gut, jetzt bewerte ich das Spiel und lasse den Onlinezwang/ den eingeschränkten Serverzugriff teillweise mit einfließen." Dann wären es vielleicht 4/5 oder 7-8/10 Sternen.


----------



## Rail (8. März 2013)

Was labert ihr hier? Man kann das spiel nicht zocken 1 Stern ist noch zuviel. Geld zurück fertig. Ist eh n schlechtes remake genauso wie xcom etc. EA will nur Geld der Rest ist ihnen egal u das sollte man als Kunde nicht akzeptieren...


----------



## turbosnake (8. März 2013)

Wieso soll Xcom schlecht sein?

Keiner hat es afaik schlecht gefunden.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (8. März 2013)

Rail schrieb:


> Ist eh n schlechtes remake genauso wie xcom etc


XCOM war nicht schlecht. Syndicate aber.


----------



## hamburgcity (8. März 2013)

Ich könnte einfach nur  Ich bin so sauer! Das kann doch nicht sein, dass ich 80 EUR für ein Spiel bezahle, welches ich dann nicht einmal spielen kann weil ich warten muss, bis ein Server frei wird, und das im SINGLE PLAYER Modus?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?  Was habe ich mir dabei gedacht, als ich das Spiel gekauft habe. Das kann doch nicht wahr sein. Man müsste EA sowas von boykottieren dafür!


----------



## AntiWantze (8. März 2013)

Alle die das Spiel gekauft haben und somit diesen Mist unterstützt haben, haben es nicht anders verdient und es geschieht ihnen recht. 
Es war Glas klar was ein permanenter Onlinezwang ist und was er für Auswirkungen haben kann. Viele können einfach nicht "Nein, nicht mit mir. Das mache ich nicht mit" sagen weil sie zu verjunkt sind und sie nicht auf Software verzichten können.  Stattdessen läuft das bei vielen so ab "Muss Spiel haben. Kann nicht nein sagen, auch wenn es darauf hinaus läuft das ich mich freiwillig in Abhängigkeit begebe“.  Später wird sich dann beschwert dass es nicht läuft oder es wird sogar verteidigt.

Ich frage mich ernsthaft was da soll. Keiner kann mir erzählen dass er keine Ahnung hatte.

Und nochmal. Es liegt am Kunden ob dieser Mist sich etabliert und zum Standard wird oder eben nicht.


----------



## CiD (8. März 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn ein Automagazin ein Auto testen möchte und das gelieferte Modell keinen Motor hat, denkst du die werten das dann trotzdem und schreiben einen Artikel/ Rezension  mit einer schlechten Wertung? Ich glaube nicht Jim.
> 
> MfG


Glaub ich doch!
Auto fährt nicht, da kein Motor. Thema verfehlt, setzten 6!
Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt funktioniert das Spiel einfach nicht. Fehlerhaft = Schlechte Bewertung!
Wenn dieses Desaster irgendwann mal aus der Welt geräumt ist, wird es sicherlich Reviews geben. Ob die dann bessere Bewertungen bringen, wird sich zeigen.

Derzeit sind schlechte Bewertungen vollkommen legitim und sollten auch eher vom kauf abraten...mMn.


----------



## McClaine (8. März 2013)

(K-Topsy - PC) Sim City - Kein Server, kein Spaß - Krawall Gaming Network

Ach herrlich. Zu schade, das ich mir all den Stress nicht mehr antue und sowas einfach nicht mehr kaufe... 

Noch zum derzeitigen Diskussionstisch:

ich finds auch Blödsinn. Man kann etwas, das man nicht benutzen kann, nicht positiv bewerten. Mmn sind 1 Stern Rezensionen mehr als gerechtfertigt. Alternativ kann man sich fer Stimme enthalten und später bewerten.
Was aber wiederum Blödsinn ist, da ein Spiel bei Release zu laufen hat und Basta.... ist ja fast so als würde man nen PC kaufen, dessen Hardware nicht funktioniert da keine Treiber / OS vorhanden ist und nachgereicht wird oder so.... Aber man ist ja leider langsam nichts anderes mehr gewohnt von den lieben Puplishern/Entwicklern.

Ne, einfach ne riesen Schweinerei, aber davor wird groß von EA rumgekotzt: "Unsere Server sind auf den Ansturm vorbereitet".
Alles klar, diese Firma macht sich jedes mal nur noch lächerlicher für mich, sorry is aber so 


MfG


----------



## AntiWantze (8. März 2013)

Der Test von Krawall ist auch zu geil.


One Minute Review - SimCity 
One Minute Review - SimCity - YouTube


----------



## Gamer090 (8. März 2013)

AntiWantze schrieb:


> Der Test von Krawall ist auch zu geil.
> 
> 
> One Minute Review - SimCity
> One Minute Review - SimCity - YouTube


 
Tolles Review  nach ein paar Versuchen geht er lieber schlafen als zu spielen.


----------



## butter_milch (8. März 2013)

On the Topic of Consumerism and Sim City - YouTube

Für all diejenigen, die sich über das in der News verlinkte Video beschwert haben (schämt euch).

Should you preorder videogames? - YouTube

Ein weiteres Video welches zum aktuellen Thema passt.


----------



## AntiWantze (8. März 2013)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Tolles Review  nach ein paar Versuchen geht er lieber schlafen als zu spielen.


So hört sich auch ein zufriedener Kunde an. War es nich einmal so das der Kunde König ist?




butter_milch schrieb:


> On the Topic of Consumerism and Sim City - YouTube
> 
> Für all diejenigen, die sich über das in der News verlinkte Video beschwert haben (schämt euch).
> 
> ...


 
Danke. Diese beiden Videos bringen es es auf den Punkt.


----------



## turbosnake (9. März 2013)

Ich habe bei beiden Videos Sim City Werbung,


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. März 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn man ein  Produkt nicht testen kann, egal aus welchen Gründen auch immer, dann kann man es auch nicht bewerten.
> 
> MfG


 Da sind wir ja beim Problem: Es wurde ja bewertet, anhand der Presse-Versionen bzw. der presseinternen Beta. "Es wäre eigentlich ganz toll, wenn ihr es denn spielen könntet ...."



Was soll das? Man hat dafür gutes Geld bezahlt, und kann es tagelang nicht Spielen, weil der mit dem Spiel zwangsverkoppelte Kopierschutz ein Spielen unmöglich macht. Der Unterhaltungswert geht in dieser Zeit effektiv gegen Null, das gelieferte Produkt ist nicht nutzbar. Man kann in dem Fall Strafwertungen ausgeben, man muss aber nicht. Diese sind ja wieder hochstufbar wenn alles funktioniert, erst mal halten diese aber vom Kauf ab.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (9. März 2013)

butter_milch schrieb:


> On the Topic of Consumerism and Sim City - YouTube
> 
> Für all diejenigen, die sich über das in der News verlinkte Video beschwert haben (schämt euch).
> 
> ...


Danke, vielen Dank für diese zwei Videos mit einer wichtigen Aussage.


----------



## DaStash (9. März 2013)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Da sind wir ja beim Problem: Es wurde ja bewertet, anhand der Presse-Versionen bzw. der presseinternen Beta. "Es wäre eigentlich ganz toll, wenn ihr es denn spielen könntet ...."
> 
> 
> 
> Was soll das? Man hat dafür gutes Geld bezahlt, und kann es tagelang nicht Spielen, weil der mit dem Spiel zwangsverkoppelte Kopierschutz ein Spielen unmöglich macht. Der Unterhaltungswert geht in dieser Zeit effektiv gegen Null, das gelieferte Produkt ist nicht nutzbar. Man kann in dem Fall Strafwertungen ausgeben, man muss aber nicht. Diese sind ja wieder hochstufbar wenn alles funktioniert, erst mal halten diese aber vom Kauf ab.


 
Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum es so schwer zu verstehen ist, dass man den Inhalt einer Software bei Nichtgebrauch, egal warum, nicht bewerten kann??!!?? Das man gefrustet ist kann ich absolut nachvollziehen und das man das artikulieren möchte auch, dann aber bitte NICHT  über Rezensionsspam bei Amazon, denn dafür gibt es die Forenfunktion. 

MfG


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. März 2013)

Was bringt es dir denn, das bestbewertetste Auto des Jahres zu kaufen, wenn du nachher feststellst, dass das Auto nicht zu gebrauchen ist, weil vergessen wurde den Motor einzubauen? Du würdest den Wagen ******** finden/schlecht bewerten, und dein Geld zurückverlangen, ganz einfach.


Funktioniert ein Spiel - warum auch immer - bei niemandem wie es soll, kann man es folglich sehr wohl als "********" bewerten und zurückschicken.




Wie gesagt: Man kann das machen, man muss aber nicht.


----------



## CiD (9. März 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum es so schwer zu verstehen ist, dass man den Inhalt einer Software bei Nichtgebrauch, egal warum, nicht bewerten kann??!!??


Der Inhalt einer Software, wird bei "nicht zu gebrauchen", einfach als "nicht vorhanden" angesehen. Die Software ist unvollständig, weshalb Wertungen für den Inhalt einfach mal niedrig ausfallen  bzw. die niedrigste Bewertung bekommen. Man könnte bei den Bewertungen für den Inhalt auch einfach eine 0 *NULL* abgeben. Denkst du dadurch würde die Gesamtbewertung besser ausfallen ?
Das Produkt wurde für den Handel freigegeben, sollte deshalb auch funktionieren (mal abgesehen von kleinen Bugs hier und da). Das tut es aber nicht, weshalb auch schlechte Bewertungen abgegeben werden.

Und nochmal: Es wird später noch Reviews geben. Wenn das Produkt dann so läuft wie es von Hersteller versprochen wurde, wird es mit Sicherheit auch bessere Wertungen bekommen.

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum es so schwer zu verstehen ist !? 

BTW: Wir sind hier nicht bei Amazon, wenn es dir nicht passt, dass die Leute in den Rezessionen ihren Frust zum Produkt ablassen, dann schreib das ins Amazon-Forum...denn da gehört es hin. 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (9. März 2013)

Ein Auto ohne Motor würde wohl kaum von einem Fachmagazin getestet weden. 
Aprospros Tests. Die sehen,... bescheiden aus.

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (9. März 2013)

Es sind Kunden und du würdest den auch läster Threads eröffnen, wenn du es ohne Motor bekommst.


----------



## DaStash (9. März 2013)

Genau, ich würde die Thread Funktion nutzen und nicht die Rezensionsfunktion. 

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (9. März 2013)

Aber nur weil du es nicht bei Amazon kaufen kannst,


----------



## DaStash (9. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Aber nur weil du es nicht bei Amazon kaufen kannst,


 


MfG


----------



## Gameover91 (9. März 2013)

Nur mal so am rande Leute... 
Im Netz ist ein interenes Memo von Maxis aufgetaucht, wo sie den Leuten die schlecht bewerten weil die Online Funktiom nicht geht, vollkommen recht geben.
So heisst es im Memo Sim City sei ein Online Spiel von daher seien die Bewertungen aktuell vollkommen zurecht so schlecht.
Kann dir Quelle gerade nicht verlinken weil ich mit dem  Handy online bin.


----------



## CiD (9. März 2013)

Hab da was gefunden: Internal Maxis memo outlines SimCity stabilization*efforts | Polygon

Schaut nach dem aus, was du meinst @Gameover91.


----------



## Gameover91 (9. März 2013)

ja hatte das in einer App auf meinem handy gelesen.
Gut das die mega diskussion somit völlig sinnlos war^^


----------



## KornDonat (9. März 2013)

Hat noch jemand das Problem das nachdem man auf den Play Button drückt nichts weiter passiert, außer das die Musik weiter läuft der Launcher verschwindet und die SimCity.exe im Hintergrund läuft ? 
Ich kann jedenfalls nur spielen wenn ich den Rechner neu starte und gleich nach dem Neustart SimCity öffne, sobald ich ein weniger länger warte geht es schon nicht mehr. 
Im SimCity Forum haben einige genau das gleiche Problem aber auch noch keine Lösung gefunden.
Das ganze regt mich ziemlich auf ^^


----------



## Gameover91 (9. März 2013)

haha geil!!!
Habe gerade genau das selbe problem und genau das selbe gegoogelt!
Hat bei mir gerade nen patch runtergeladen liegt warscheinlich da dran -.-

edit: 
hab jetzt was neues im startmenü
ne Sim City Recovery exe wenn ich da drüber Sim City starte lädt der launcher bei mir irgendwas oO

edit2:
hab die recovery exe abgebrochen sim city normal gestartet anschliessend hat er ein update geladen und danach konnte ich das Spiel starten und wer hätte es gedacht ich kam sofort auf den server und konnte sofort spielen.


----------



## KornDonat (10. März 2013)

Gameover91 schrieb:


> haha geil!!!
> Habe gerade genau das selbe problem und genau das selbe gegoogelt!
> Hat bei mir gerade nen patch runtergeladen liegt warscheinlich da dran -.-
> 
> ...


 
Auch nicht schlecht xD
Ich probier das auch mal mit der Recovery.exe, allerdings mach ich mir nicht all zu viel Hoffnung das es klappt ^^

Edit: Hat tatsächlich geklappt jetzt ist nur noch die Frage ob es jetzt immer geht oder ob ich jedes mal vorher die recovery.exe ausführen muss


----------



## Gameover91 (10. März 2013)

scheint jetzt immer zu klappen, ich denke mal so mitte nächster woche, spätestens nächstes Wochenende kann man dann normal spielen. aber hey, wir bekommen ein kostenloses spiel und ich hab von amazon nen 5euro gutschein für einen der drei stadtdsets bekommen.


----------



## KornDonat (10. März 2013)

Gameover91 schrieb:


> scheint jetzt immer zu klappen, ich denke mal so mitte nächster woche, spätestens nächstes Wochenende kann man dann normal spielen. aber hey, wir bekommen ein kostenloses spiel und ich hab von amazon nen 5euro gutschein für einen der drei stadtdsets bekommen.


 
Tja ich konnte mein Problem damit leider doch nicht beheben, sobald das Spiel einmal wieder aus war und ich es wieder spielen will geht es nicht mehr, heißt dann wohl doch Rechner neu starten und gleich als erstes SimCity starten...

Von Amazon hab ich auch 2 Gutscheine für die Städte Sets bekommen ^^


----------



## Gameover91 (10. März 2013)

dann probier doch mal die recovery exe komplett durchlaufen zu lassen.


----------



## KornDonat (10. März 2013)

Gameover91 schrieb:


> dann probier doch mal die recovery exe komplett durchlaufen zu lassen.


 
Hab ich ja getan


----------



## Gameover91 (10. März 2013)

hat er danach ein update geladen ? also bei mir hat er als ich abgebrochen hab im.normalen launcher ein update geladen.


----------



## KornDonat (10. März 2013)

Gameover91 schrieb:


> hat er danach ein update geladen ? also bei mir hat er als ich abgebrochen hab im.normalen launcher ein update geladen.


 
Jop hat er gemacht


----------



## Gameover91 (10. März 2013)

das ist aber komisch...
Weil aber viele das problem haben denke ich wird das schnell gepatcht oder wie in meinem Launcher stand "geabdatet" xD


----------



## KornDonat (10. März 2013)

Gameover91 schrieb:


> das ist aber komisch...
> Weil aber viele das problem haben denke ich wird das schnell gepatcht oder wie in meinem Launcher stand "geabdatet" xD


 
Ich will es hoffen das sie es patchen ^^
"geabdatet" stand nicht nur in deinem Launcher


----------



## costa (10. März 2013)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Ich will es hoffen das sie es patchen ^^
> "geabdatet" stand nicht nur in deinem Launcher



Mit Umlauten hat es Maxis auch nicht so....

Ist es bei euch auch so, dass die Rathauserweiterungen nur in der Stadt wirken? Bei mir schon. Obwohl ja eigentlich die Tourismuszentrale in der ganzen Region wirken sollte oder ist das auch aus Leistungsgründen temporär abgestellt worden?

MfG 
Costa


----------



## Gameover91 (10. März 2013)

ich hab gerade das problem das mir das wasser ausgeht weils einfach nicht regnet und das geld an die zweite stadt kommt nicht an, bin jetzt endlich mal bis 200k einwohner gekommen und dann spackt das so rum -.-
Ich hoffe bald gibts ein Wiki


----------



## KornDonat (10. März 2013)

Ich bin zum Teil auch ein wenig am verzweifeln ^^ Hab festgestellt das es gar nicht so leicht ist ne Öl-Stadt am laufen zu halten da hat man echt Unmengen an Ausgaben...


----------



## Dwayne1988 (10. März 2013)

Scheine wohl nicht der einzige zu sein der das Game für schwieriger hält aals die meisten hier immer rumposaunen wie easy es sei ^^
Es scheint generell schwer zu werden eine Stadt zu versorgen die dicht gebaut wird, wo man schon anfangs nur eine falsche Strassenart platziert Grosse stadt in kleiner map Adieu. ^^ Dennoch macht es süchtig ^^


----------



## sh4sta (10. März 2013)

Öl-Stadt wird erst richtig gewinn bringend, wenn man das Öl erst weiter verarbeitet. 

Zu dem Wasser Prob, Klärwerk dort aufstellen wo die "Endrohre" voher waren und ne Wasserpumpe mit Filter daneben stellen und schon hat man mehr als genug Wasser(Den Filter brauch man hinterher nicht mehr, wenn das Grundwasser wieder sauber ist).

Das die Rathaus Erweiterungen nicht in der Region funktionieren habe ich auch. Bei manchen gehts, bei anderen nicht...


----------



## KornDonat (10. März 2013)

sh4sta schrieb:


> Öl-Stadt wird erst richtig gewinn bringend, wenn man das Öl erst weiter verarbeitet.
> 
> Zu dem Wasser Prob, Klärwerk dort aufstellen wo die "Endrohre" voher waren und ne Wasserpumpe mit Filter daneben stellen und schon hat man mehr als genug Wasser(Den Filter brauch man hinterher nicht mehr, wenn das Grundwasser wieder sauber ist).
> 
> Das die Rathaus Erweiterungen nicht in der Region funktionieren habe ich auch. Bei manchen gehts, bei anderen nicht...


 

Hab das Öl ja schon weiter verarbeitet zu Treibstoff und Plastik hat aber irgendwie trotzdem nicht so ganz viel gebracht vor allem waren die Öl-Quellen ziemlich schnell aufgebraucht und das auf einer Map mit hohen Öl-Vorkommen  

Also bei mir funktioniert das mit den Rathaus Erweiterungen in der Region ^^


----------



## hamburgcity (11. März 2013)

Gameover91 schrieb:


> ich hab gerade das problem das mir das wasser ausgeht weils einfach nicht regnet und das geld an die zweite stadt kommt nicht an, bin jetzt endlich mal bis 200k einwohner gekommen und dann spackt das so rum -.-
> Ich hoffe bald gibts ein Wiki


 

WTF?! 200k Einwohner?  Wie hast Du das geschafft? Kannst Du ein Screenshot posten oder mir sagen, wo man Deine Stadt finden kann? Ich hatte vorhin 60k und das Problem, dass die Industrie meckert dass nicht genug Fachleute da sind. Ich soll dann auch noch Schulen bauen, obwohl ich genug Platz ist in den Schulen und auch erreichbar (Schulbus, normaler Bus).


----------



## KornDonat (11. März 2013)

hamburgcity schrieb:


> WTF?! 200k Einwohner?  Wie hast Du das geschafft? Kannst Du ein Screenshot posten oder mir sagen, wo man Deine Stadt finden kann? Ich hatte vorhin 60k und das Problem, dass die Industrie meckert dass nicht genug Fachleute da sind. Ich soll dann auch noch Schulen bauen, obwohl ich genug Platz ist in den Schulen und auch erreichbar (Schulbus, normaler Bus).



Ähnlich ist es bei mir auch, allerdings hab ich nur knapp 15k Einwohner fast nur Schnösel und etliche Grundschulen, ein Gymnasium, eine Hochschule und eine Universität und überall ist noch Platz und dann meckern die Firmen noch das die mehr gebildetet Leute brauchen...


----------



## hamburgcity (11. März 2013)

Ich habe jetzt um die 160k Einwohner!  Es hat einfach gedauert, bis die kleinen Häuser sich einen "Upgrade" verpasst haben. 

@KornDonat: Hast Du auch die "beste" Straße? Also die 4. von links?

Man muss halt viele Parks uns bauen, um die Leute glücklich zu machen.

Jetzt habe ich jedoch auch das Wasser Problem.


----------



## Gameover91 (11. März 2013)

naja die einzige lösung für das Wasserproblem ist, eine Nachbar Stadt bauen ne pumpe direkt am Wasser bauen und übertragen anderen weg habe ich bisher nicht gefunden
Hier das Bild meiner größten Stadt: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist mit Handy gemacht bin meistens mit handy hier Online


----------



## KornDonat (11. März 2013)

hamburgcity schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt um die 160k Einwohner!  Es hat einfach gedauert, bis die kleinen Häuser sich einen "Upgrade" verpasst haben.
> 
> @KornDonat: Hast Du auch die "beste" Straße? Also die 4. von links?
> 
> ...



Jop hab ich, mittlerweile hat sich das Problem aber aus irgendwelchen Gründen von alleine behoben sogar meine Uni läuft verdammt gut, sodass ich das erste Forschungsprojekt in Auftrag geben konnte  
Hab jetzt auch ne echt gute Einnahme Quelle gefunden und zwar ne Prozessoren Fabrik, das Teil ist mit dem Recycling Center ein echter Selbstläufer ^^


----------



## hamburgcity (11. März 2013)

Uiiiiii danke für den Tipp mit der Prozessor Fabrik. Muss ich mal ausprobieren. 

PS: Man sind die Karten klein!!!


----------



## Dwayne1988 (11. März 2013)

Biete 176K Einmwohner ^^ Auch wenn nurnoch Kohle durch Kohle und Erz sowie Recycling und dem Herstellen von Prozessoren verdiene.. Das ganze wird mit Windenergie gefüttert ^^ Nebenbei wundere ich mich wieso ihr Wasserprobleme habt ^^


----------



## turbosnake (12. März 2013)

4players vergibt ausreichend: Test zu SimCity (Strategie, PC) - 4Players
Sollte damit einer der schlechtesten AAA Titel sein.


----------



## Gameover91 (12. März 2013)

Isz glaub ich das erste Spiel was übeeall schlexht bewertet wird was mir persönlich aber super gut gefällt


----------



## hamburgcity (12. März 2013)

Jetzt habe ich verstanden wozu man im Spiel "genötigt" wird, um Probleme wie Wassermangel, zu beheben... Ich muss eigentlich wieder neu anfangen und 2 Städte nebeneinander sofort absacken, um im Notfall der anderen Stadt $ schicken um dort riesen Wasserpumpen aufzubauen. Selbstverständlich muss ich dort dann auch noch paar Häuser hinklatschen usw., um nicht Bankrott zu gehen. Eigentlich total bescheuert gemacht.

PS: Bzw...wo landet denn die Kohle für das Wasser? Theoretisch sollte das Geld doch ausreichen, welches ich für das Wasser zahle, um die Betriebskosten zu decken?


----------



## DaStash (12. März 2013)

Jop. Das was früher in einer Stadt war, wurde jetzt auf viele kleine Regionen verteilt. 

MfG


----------



## Dwayne1988 (12. März 2013)

Mal auf die Idee gekommen eine Kläranlage neben der Wasserförderanlage zu stellen? Wer noch immer behauptet es sei Easy der hat nicht gespielt die Kunst besteht darin die versorgung von allen aufrecht zu halten obwohl man garkein platz mehr hat wobei zu hoffenbleibt das die Server bald grössere Karten erlauben.


----------



## Gameover91 (12. März 2013)

Hab ich gemacht aber konnte den bedarf an Wasser den meine Stadt hatte nicht mehr decken. Mit nem Akw würde meine stadt ja dann noch mehr wasser brauchen und ich hätte ja noch mehr probleme.
Aber bin ich der einzige bei dem es sohut wie nie regnet ?
Ich hab iwo im Netz gelesen das man den Regen braucht damit sich das Grundwasser wieder füllt


----------



## hamburgcity (12. März 2013)

Ich habe das AKW gebaucht und habe die Wasser-Probleme. Habe immo 220k Einwohner und habe die großen Wasserpumpen eingestellt und nehme das Wasser von meiner "schnell-provisorisch aufgestellten" Stadt  Oh, bzw ich habe die großen Wasserpumpen sogar abgerissen um mehr Platz zu schaffen. Und so wie es aussieht bekommt meine andere Stadt, von der ich das Wasser abkaufe, das Geld NICHT 
Die kleinen Karten sind schon echt ätzend. 

@KornDonat: Danke für den Tipp mit den Prozessoren!!!!


----------



## McClaine (12. März 2013)

Ohne euch zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber das hier ist nicht der sammelthread...


----------



## hamburgcity (12. März 2013)

Dann erstelle ich mal einen. So wie es aussieht, gibts noch keinen


----------



## KornDonat (12. März 2013)

hamburgcity schrieb:


> Ich habe das AKW gebaucht und habe die Wasser-Probleme. Habe immo 220k Einwohner und habe die großen Wasserpumpen eingestellt und nehme das Wasser von meiner "schnell-provisorisch aufgestellten" Stadt  Oh, bzw ich habe die großen Wasserpumpen sogar abgerissen um mehr Platz zu schaffen. Und so wie es aussieht bekommt meine andere Stadt, von der ich das Wasser abkaufe, das Geld NICHT
> Die kleinen Karten sind schon echt ätzend.
> 
> @KornDonat: Danke für den Tipp mit den Prozessoren!!!!



Kein Problem 

Hab jetzt auch mein Problem beseitigt das das Spiel nicht starten will, ich musste einfach die Ingame Funktion für Origin deaktivieren ^^


----------



## Gameover91 (12. März 2013)

Ich hab nen Super Tipp so habe ich innerhalb von ca. 1std. ne Millionen zusammen gehabt, baut die stadt auf, mit häusern gewerbe und industrie dann noch abwasser, wassser, strom und Müllabfuhr anschliessend alle strassen auf mittlere dichte ausbauen dann einfach, die zeit auf gepardentempo stellen und ca. 1std. warten fernseh gucken oder so dann hat man schnell 500k bis 1 millionen zusammen.
Dann schnell wenn möglich Bahn, Boot und flug verbindung bauen und versuchen direkt da dran das messegelände und das erste casino bauen, wenn man dann immer die Rockshow starten lässt ist man eig. ständig im mehreren 100k bereich +
Das Wasserproblem ist relativ einfach zu lösen wenn man ein Pumpensystem direkt am Meer oder Fluss platziert dort ist das Wasser nie Leer und man kann locker mehrere Städte mit Wasser versorgen.


----------

